# Seiko Alpinist SPB199J1 European Limited Edition Release



## DustyFingers (May 23, 2018)

Model
Prospex Alpinist - Mountain Glacier
Reference
SPB199J1

Dial
Emerald green/grey sunburst dial with applied, polished stainless steel hour markers, and a date aperture at 3 o'clock
Case Material
Stainless steel
Case Dimensions
Diameter: 39.5mm, Thickness: 13.2mm, Lug-width: 20mm, Lug-to-Lug: 46.4mm
Crystal
Sapphire crystal with date magnified. Anti-reflective coating on the underside
Case Back
Stainless Steel screw-in, sapphire display
Movement
Seiko calibre 6R35: Automatic with manual winding and hacking, Power Reserve: 70 hours, Ticking Speed: 21600vph
Water Resistance
200 meters / 20 bar
Strap
1. Dark green, vintage-style, calfskin leather strap on a Seiko deployant clasp 2. Sand-colored, nylon strap on a Seiko deployant clasp 3. Fratello-exclusive, grey suede strap with pin buckle
Functions
Time (hours, minutes, and central seconds), date, inner rotating compass bezel
Price
€880
Special Note(s)
European-exclusive numbered edition: Limited to 2,020 pieces

Pre-order: Seiko Alpinist SPB199J1 European Limited Edition Release


----------



## DustyFingers (May 23, 2018)

This watch looks incredible! How does someone in the US go about getting one of these? Do you just have to wait for re-sale? 😔


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Beautiful looking watch. Only fair since us in the USA got the SPB089 as a limited release here. This blueish gray looks great. Hopefully it lands in the hands of collectors and not resellers.

edit- i'm hoping/assuming that 880 euros includes VAT. Blue alpinist over here cost $600... 880 euros is over a thousand USD right now.


----------



## DustyFingers (May 23, 2018)

yellowfury said:


> Beautiful looking watch. Only fair since us in the USA got the SPB089 as a limited release here. This blueish gray looks great. Hopefully it lands in the hands of collectors and not resellers.
> 
> edit- i'm hoping/assuming that 880 euros includes VAT. Blue alpinist over here cost $600... 880 euros is over a thousand USD right now.


Well, some folks got the SPB089... I heard it sold out pretty quickly? Looks like 2020 pieces for this new model and the SPB089 had 1959. This is a Europe exclusive release so not sure if any will be available without VAT.

Oh yeah, GO QUAKES!


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

DustyFingers said:


> Well, some folks got the SPB089... I heard it sold out pretty quickly? Looks like 2020 pieces for this new model and the SPB089 had 1959. This is a Europe exclusive release so not sure if any will be available without VAT.
> 
> Oh yeah, GO QUAKES!


it sold out quickly on hodinkee back when everyone was under the impression that it was a hodinkee exclusive. I was VERY lucky and contacted every Seiko AD within a 60 mile radius and found one half an hour away who was willing to hold one for me so I can pick it up that day (ok, maybe an hour after that call).

Real ones know. If you ain't a Quake, you're a fake. ⚫?


----------



## timekepr (Oct 5, 2015)

yellowfury said:


> Beautiful looking watch. Only fair since us in the USA got the SPB089 as a limited release here. This blueish gray looks great. Hopefully it lands in the hands of collectors and not resellers.
> 
> edit- i'm hoping/assuming that 880 euros includes VAT. Blue alpinist over here cost $600... 880 euros is over a thousand USD right now.


I am hoping that too. 880 euros with VAT. Whew. Dial looks stunning. Beautiful watch.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

The 880 Euros includes VAT.


----------



## timekepr (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks Time Seller.


----------



## timekepr (Oct 5, 2015)

Has anyone every bought from the Fratello Shop? Me being kind of new. I know nothing about them. Thanks.


----------



## freshweasley76 (Sep 29, 2019)

It looks stunning, that’s for sure.

As for the price, yeah it may be high but the question is how higher is it going to resell. I suspect it’ll be worth more than what you buy it for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piter De Vries (Apr 18, 2019)

Ruined by the date-wart. Such a shame.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

If you are in the US and you buy it from a European AD, they take off the VAT, no?


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

I really like this alpinist 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oz5000 (Apr 22, 2018)

Piter De Vries said:


> Ruined by the date-wart. Such a shame.


Couldn't agree more. Totally unneccesary.


----------



## watchbox (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, what a beauty this watch is! I have the green one, this would fit nicely with it, with this amazing dial and the silver indices! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## turner050 (Sep 3, 2020)

That's a beautiful dial color! Like others have said, the date magnifier is a definite downside.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Time to wheel out the “ooh, that looks nice” machine methinks


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Maybe the best looking Alpinist dial I've seen, looks like a great addition to the lineup.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

giorgio.ap9 said:


> It looks stunning, that's for sure.
> 
> As for the price, yeah it may be high but the question is how higher is it going to resell.


Yup. Value retention and returns on disposal are the main consideration for today's financial enthusiast.

After all, the big question isn't whether you like it, but whether you can make a speculative buck out of it, right, kidZ?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Already sold out, gentlemen . . .


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

I like it for sure but have always been put off by the compass bezel as I won’t put it to use. Plus I’ve heard it moves around on its own. On top of that why Seiko don’t add a bracelet as opposed to the leather I don’t know. Probably cost, the OEM oyster is so expensive to purchase separately.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Time Seller said:


> Already sold out, gentlemen . . .


Not sold out everywhere. Frattello only have around 50 available. When I checked 4 hours after they started selling, there were 27 left and that was around 7 hours ago.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Time Seller said:


> Already sold out, gentlemen . . .


the official sale elsewhere begins in November. They mention the exact date in their video. This was the exclusive with the extra strap. So if anyone is interested they needn't fret.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## CamelJockey (Jan 5, 2014)

How much is this watch?


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

CamelJockey said:


> How much is this watch?


 €880


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Sorry but I'm not an Alpinist person. But I do like loads of other Seikos.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

I like the color, but I will save that grand up for a Longines Spirit.


----------



## CamelJockey (Jan 5, 2014)

6L35 said:


> I like the color, but I will save that grand up for a Longines Spirit.


I just looked up the Spirit... It's three times the price of this Seiko


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

It's beautiful, but with that asking price, I can think of a lot of other watches I'd purchase before this one. Seiko has gone nutso with their pricing.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

CamelJockey said:


> I just looked up the Spirit... It's three times the price of this Seiko


Just a bit over two times. I won't get both, so I have to choose. I really like this Alpinist, but...


----------



## timekepr (Oct 5, 2015)

I received an email 5hrs ago from Fratello. Their all sold out of pre orders. And will be keeping a reserve list of people who inquired. And will contact them in order, if there's any cancellations.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

CamelJockey said:


> How much is this watch?


£1,500 from the scalpers, touts and speculators on UK eBay tomorrow morning.


----------



## PHLWatchGuy (Jul 22, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful Alpinist!


----------



## piste (Nov 28, 2010)

Missed the Fratello pre-order but managed to place an order through a German AD. They don’t ship internationally but that’s what package forwarding services are for.

I’m usually not a fan of the cyclops but in this case I can live with it as the original 4S15 Alpinist from the 90s came with one.


----------



## freshweasley76 (Sep 29, 2019)

One-Seventy said:


> Yup. Value retention and returns on disposal are the main consideration for today's financial enthusiast.
> 
> After all, the big question isn't whether you like it, but whether you can make a speculative buck out of it, right, kidZ?


I didn't say ANY of that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

European edition. 😂 Maybe in 1978...How exactly does one do this with the Internet?
Man there are going to be some angry Seiko Rolex haters re that cyclops!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Mickey® said:


> European edition. 😂 Maybe in 1978...How exactly does one do this with the Internet?
> Man there are going to be some angry Seiko Rolex haters re that cyclops!


So same with US-only editions, right? Or Japan, or Thailand, or Brazil, or...


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

One-Seventy said:


> So same with US-only editions, right? Or Japan, or Thailand, or Brazil, or...


Correct. 100% Correct.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

giorgio.ap9 said:


> I didn't say ANY of that.


You said "As for the price, yeah it may be high but the question is how higher is it going to resell". Is that's what's important? Who cares about the price as long as it delivers sweet returns on the secondary?


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

I personally can't stand the fact some people (on the consumer side) are in this hobby just to make a buck. 

Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

TgeekB said:


> I personally can't stand the fact some people (on the consumer side) are in this hobby just to make a buck.
> 
> Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


MAYBE sometimes people are wondering if they will loose their shirt if they buy this "Special Edition" at a higher price and have to sell it.

And if that's what you really can't stand...don't ever look at the Rolex grey market...your heart won't be able to take it.


----------



## freshweasley76 (Sep 29, 2019)

One-Seventy said:


> You said "As for the price, yeah it may be high but the question is how higher is it going to resell". Is that's what's important? Who cares about the price as long as it delivers sweet returns on the secondary?


Again, I didn't say that. I never talked about returns or stuff like that.

The fact is, this watch was sold out at Fratello Watches in 2 hours. For those who love the watch but weren't lucky enough to be at the right place at the right time (I'd imagine most people, including me!), they're left with buying the watch from some reseller. Now the original price is irrelevant, you just won't be able to get that watch at that price.

So - as I said - the question is how high it's going to resell, because if you want to buy the watch that's the price you'll pay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Anyone for Seiko tennis


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

TgeekB said:


> I personally can't stand the fact some people (on the consumer side) are in this hobby just to make a buck.
> 
> Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


Often it's a little of both. For example, I purchased the blue Alpinist LE on a whim but fully intended to keep it. After I received the watch and realized it looked nothing like the Hodinkee photos, I decided to flip it. I ended up nearly doubling my money and have zero regrets. As far as I'm concerned, it would've been idiotic to sell it for MSRP given the level of demand.


----------



## Uzernaime (May 1, 2020)

DustyFingers said:


> View attachment 15501986
> 
> 
> Model
> ...


So nice! The only thing I am not crazy about with the new releases is the cyclops. Nevertheless, if I didn't already have a SARB017, I would be very busy hunting down one of these.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Mickey said:


> MAYBE sometimes people are wondering if they will loose their shirt if they buy this "Special Edition" at a higher price and have to sell it.
> 
> And if that's what you really can't stand...don't ever look at the Rolex grey market...your heart won't be able to take it.


I never consider Rolex so I'm safe!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Previously, I haven't connected with any of the Alpinist models due to the face color, despite liking the design and layout of everything. I know it's a little thick, but the nearly 40mm diameter and the overall proportion will be sweet. The power reserve is perfect too.

I don't own an Alpinist of any variation, but I will buy one of these sight-unseen immediately given the opportunity. I'll be on the hunt for one of these.

If anyone is a European AD that can hook me up with one of these, PM me.


----------



## Tudde (Apr 8, 2020)

Where the heck can I get one?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

TgeekB said:


> I never consider Rolex so I'm safe!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I know.


----------



## AstroInSpace (Oct 6, 2020)

Not a fan of another Alpinist rehash with a limited release. Price point is also unreasonable.


----------



## eyeoftheliger (Jul 7, 2020)

EU release only? Any way I can get a proxy? Or European AD see this post? Hit up my inbox.


----------



## DGTime (Jun 24, 2019)

Tudde said:


> Where the heck can I get one?











Herrenuhr Prospex Alpinist Automatik Limited Edition SPB199J1 | Seiko Boutique


Seiko Prospex Automatik SPB199J1, UVP 880,00 €, Kaliber: 6R35 ???? Offizieller Seiko Boutique Online-Shop ???? Kostenlose Lieferung ⌚ 2 Jahre Garantie




seiko-boutique.de


----------



## DGTime (Jun 24, 2019)

yellowfury said:


> it sold out quickly on hodinkee back when everyone was under the impression that it was a hodinkee exclusive. I was VERY lucky and contacted every Seiko AD within a 60 mile radius and found one half an hour away who was willing to hold one for me so I can pick it up that day (ok, maybe an hour after that call).
> 
> Real ones know. If you ain't a Quake, you're a fake. ⚫🔵


Great Ideea! 
I followed it in this case and ordered SPB199J1 from Seiko online boutique in Germany. It is kind of more than 600 miles away from me, but thanks. 😊


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

This very same thing happened with the SLA017. Maybe not quite as bad though because of its price but when I did a search I found one with an AD 50 miles away who immediately offered me 10%. So some AD's must be allocated them.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

TgeekB said:


> I personally can't stand the fact some people (on the consumer side) are in this hobby just to make a buck.


It's crap. The Brits especially have it down to a fine art. Speculators were buying up cheap, fun Timexes from Hodinkee and putting them on UK eBay for 2-3 times the price, even before they'd shipped. And they're a lot worse than the manufacturers.

Their mantra seems to be - "limited-edition watch, must be time to make an easy few hundred". What the watch is is literally irrelevant. Gosh, they bring SO MUCH to this hobby.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Often it's a little of both. For example, I purchased the blue Alpinist LE on a whim but fully intended to keep it. After I received the watch and realized it looked nothing like the Hodinkee photos, I decided to flip it. I ended up nearly doubling my money and have zero regrets. As far as I'm concerned, it would've been idiotic to sell it for MSRP given the level of demand.


Did you take the stickers off?

I see a lot of "I didn't bond with this so I'm going to let it go at market prices to a lucky buyer", and the watch has never been taken out of its box. And I think, yeah no wonder you didn't bond with it, you didn't even try it on!


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Tudde said:


> Where the heck can I get one?


you should be able to get it at an AD in sweden, I did just place an order at my AD in Oslo.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Glacier blue is not bad, but wish it was red/burgundy..


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

One-Seventy said:


> Did you take the stickers off?
> 
> I see a lot of "I didn't bond with this so I'm going to let it go at market prices to a lucky buyer", and the watch has never been taken out of its box. And I think, yeah no wonder you didn't bond with it, you didn't even try it on!


Just out of interest and curiosity did you try to buy one ?


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

It looks lovely but I am so weary of all these "limited editions". Knock yourselves out guys.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

That is a nice colour dial for sure. No sign of these in the UK though?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful. But not paying close to $1k US for any Alpinist with that “X” on the dial. But if the branding doesn’t bother you, it is a great dial and I’m sure you will love the watch.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

One-Seventy said:


> Did you take the stickers off?
> 
> I see a lot of "I didn't bond with this so I'm going to let it go at market prices to a lucky buyer", and the watch has never been taken out of its box. And I think, yeah no wonder you didn't bond with it, you didn't even try it on!


Yup. Wore it for a week. Realized it wasn't for me. Put it up for sale. Some dude in the Emirates bought it.


----------



## DGTime (Jun 24, 2019)

Luftwaffel said:


> you should be able to get it at an AD in sweden, I did just place an order at my AD in Oslo.








SEIKO PROSPEX AUTOMATIC 40MM SAPPHIRE 200M LIMITED | Optura AS







www.opturanordic.com





I cannot understand norvegian but it seems that it can be ordered


----------



## DustyFingers (May 23, 2018)

Seiko Alpinist SPB199J1 European Limited Edition | Urmaker Christensen | Fri hjemlevering

Bummed I missed the Fratello sale. That gray suede strap is super nice. Anyone know of a similar strap available elsewhere?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

DonJ53 said:


> Just out of interest and curiosity did you try to buy one ?


Can we therefore assume you did not.


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

DGTime said:


> SEIKO PROSPEX AUTOMATIC 40MM SAPPHIRE 200M LIMITED | Optura AS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the nordic retailer of Seiko, so you can't buy from them.



DustyFingers said:


> Seiko Alpinist SPB199J1 European Limited Edition | Urmaker Christensen | Fri hjemlevering
> 
> Bummed I missed the Fratello sale. That gray suede strap is super nice. Anyone know of a similar strap available elsewhere?


Watchgecko have a lot of similar options, but if you want as close as possible, talk to Martu straps, maybe she could make you a custom one.

Thats my AD, they have updatet the text on there webpage now to something like: you can order the watch, but we can't guarantee you that we can get hold of one.
Translated: they have sold out their preorders, and are now trying to get hold of more.

Edit: The text on the webpage say that they will fulfil every preorder.


----------



## DGTime (Jun 24, 2019)

At opturanordic.com, at the final of the presentation page for SPB199J1, after the MSRP price I saw a link to agreed retailers (as far as I have been able to translate). Have you tried that link? Maybe it sends you to an AD with a online shop.

Regards,


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

There's one on the bay for £900.


----------



## Nik_86 (Aug 16, 2019)

DonJ53 said:


> There's one on the bay for £900.


Wouldn't be any profit in that after eBay fees would there, if it's a speculative flipper?

Watch does look nice to be honest although it isn't cheap. My first Seiko was a 6r15 for around £250. I guess it's an illustration of how much prices have risen.


----------



## Zoomyblau (Aug 21, 2016)

This Seiko is just too beautiful so I bought it. Unfortunately it is my third limited edition seiko and the business model of Seiko is getting on my nerves. Because of the artificial shortage of the beautiful variants the prices go up. I will not play the game like this anymore. According to Seiko Germany my alpinist will be delivered in mid november. Let's see if I can get away from the circle of always new hyped Seiko models.....


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

DonJ53 said:


> Just out of interest and curiosity did you try to buy one ?


Nope. I really like but it's out of stock now everywhere I'm prepared to buy one from. I guess I'll wait for the non-bonders and investors/poundland dealers!


----------



## Laolao (Aug 7, 2020)

Not out of stock anymore in France (they were yesterday) and Belgium at least... Guess they could not refresh the stocks during the week-end.


----------



## Zoomyblau (Aug 21, 2016)

In Germany they are still available at the seiko boutique.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

freshweasley76 said:


> Again, I didn't say that. I never talked about returns or stuff like that.
> 
> The fact is, this watch was sold out at Fratello Watches in 2 hours. For those who love the watch but weren't lucky enough to be at the right place at the right time (I'd imagine most people, including me!), they're left with buying the watch from some reseller. Now the original price is irrelevant, you just won't be able to get that watch at that price.
> 
> ...


why the misinformation? The watch was available on the fratello website for much longer than two hours. It was available for at least 8 hours before selling out on their site and it's not even sold out everywhere. It's been available here in Germany through a couple sites since fratello announced it. And it's still available, so people if they want it just need to use google and find it. As i write this it's still available for the original price of 880€.


----------



## timekepr (Oct 5, 2015)

I believe you can order from ww.Helveti.cz. If anyone is interested.


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

Sold out really quick. I must say that this is hands down the nicest colour for the Alpinist I have ever seen (my personal opinion). At 880 Euros though, compared to the prices of yore... At the same time, if you compare it to a comparable Swiss piece, it really isn't too bad.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Have these watches started shipping already? I thought they didn't get released until the end of the month. I look forward to seeing some owner reviews/photos.


----------



## izecius (Jun 4, 2015)

electorn said:


> Have these watches started shipping already? I thought they didn't get released until the end of the month. I look forward to seeing some owner reviews/photos.


From Fratello end of the month. The rest in November. Thinking about picking one up, but not sure about the new style and thickness


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

izecius said:


> From Fratello end of the month. The rest in November. Thinking about picking one up, but not sure about the new style and thickness


That's what I though izecius; just wondering where the ones on ebay are coming from, can't be legit, or are they??? I will get one, I think they look fabulous.


----------



## izecius (Jun 4, 2015)

electorn said:


> That's what I though izecius; just wondering where the ones on ebay are coming from, can't be legit, or are they??? I will get one, I think they look fabulous.


I think preorder and then just shipping it when it arrives. The pics are from Fratello, so i assume he hasn't got the watch yet.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Interesting how long this one took to sell out. But for anyone in Israel, Turkey or South Africa, Seiko state on their website it will be sold outside of Europe in those countries. Strange though as I thought it was announced as a European only piece.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

izecius said:


> From Fratello end of the month. The rest in November. Thinking about picking one up, but not sure about the new style and thickness


Speculators/investors are already putting them on eBay for a 10-15% uplift.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

DustyFingers said:


> View attachment 15501986
> 
> 
> Model
> ...


Silver markers and hands. Do it in the new format, minus the compass ring, and I'll be all over it, fly-to-**** stylee.


----------



## jebe1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Seiko Proxpex Alpinist SPB199J1 unboxing video:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JVpC2alZl8


----------



## l66666 (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow! Looks wonderful that dial!


----------



## Zoomyblau (Aug 21, 2016)

I like it .....


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I've just bought one from Seiko boutique in France with a little help from a friend. I really cannot miss on this one. It is so amazingly beautiful. I own a sarb017 with an original Seiko bracelet, which I suppose will fit spb199 too, though I really like it more on the provided green/blue strap. And on a side note, I really cannot understand people complaining about resellers. It is (I hope) a free market and everything is worth as much as someone is willing to pay for it. I am surprised and frightened to see socialist (communist) history on the verge of repeating. And it all boils down to the majority's mindset which demands state regulations and equality for all. It is a dangerous path we are treading lately.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Some more were released today to jewellers (in the UK at least). Most sold out straight away, but I managed to pick one up from Goldsmiths.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Some available at Seiko Boutique in the UK

Prospex Alpinist: 2020 European Limited Edition Watch SPB199J1 | Seiko Boutique


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

JayQ said:


> Some available at Seiko Boutique in the UK
> 
> Prospex Alpinist: 2020 European Limited Edition Watch SPB199J1 | Seiko Boutique


And now they're gone ?


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

I'm happy that I managed to get my hands on one 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsid2201 (Oct 10, 2018)

Got mine #741. Honestly it's a stunning piece and the fact that the dial shows all these different shades under light is just amazing! Great release from Seiko. Wish more people had access to it though.

Not a great photographer btw 



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

mrsid2201 said:


> Got mine #741. Honestly it's a stunning piece and the fact that the dial shows all these different shades under light is just amazing! Great release from Seiko. Wish more people had access to it though.
> 
> Not a great photographer btw
> 
> ...


Looks better in your photos than it dies on the seiko site ?

I was unsure this morning about purchasing one due to the stock photos I'd seen, and with having a SBP089 already. But I took the plunge.

Now, need to decide what strap I'll put on it when I receive my SPB199J1. Not a fan of bracelets personally. Any suggestions welcome ?


----------



## yossxp (May 14, 2014)

I just love how the color changes..






























Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## BJ19 (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks fantastic, much better than on marketing pictures. Looking forward to get mine soon.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

That is a handsome watch!
Another example of how Seiko‘s product photography is some of the worst in the business. Real world shots look so much better than the stock photos.


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

yossxp said:


> I just love how the color changes..
> 
> Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


Please share with us what kind of bracelet this is.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

I don't think Seiko ever made an alpinist with such a cool dial before.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

It actually has maybe the most beautiful dial of any Seiko I've seen.


----------



## mrsid2201 (Oct 10, 2018)

Luftwaffel said:


> Please share with us what kind of bracelet this is.


That's a bracelet from the San Martin Sub Homage watch.. kinda remember seeing this on the Alpinist FB group

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yossxp (May 14, 2014)

mrsid2201 said:


> That's a bracelet from the San Martin Sub Homage watch.. kinda remember seeing this on the Alpinist FB group
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct 

Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

svetoslav said:


> I've just bought one from Seiko boutique in France with a little help from a friend. I really cannot miss on this one. It is so amazingly beautiful. I own a sarb017 with an original Seiko bracelet, which I suppose will fit spb199 too, though I really like it more on the provided green/blue strap. And on a side note, I really cannot understand people complaining about resellers. It is (I hope) a free market and everything is worth as much as someone is willing to pay for it. I am surprised and frightened to see socialist (communist) history on the verge of repeating. And it all boils down to the majority's mindset which demands state regulations and equality for all. It is a dangerous path we are treading lately.


So are you happy to pay 2 or 3 times for a ticket to a concert because the scalper has hoovered up all the tickets not already reserved for VIPs? It's the free market after all!


----------



## DGTime (Jun 24, 2019)

Could be one of the most beautiful dial of a Alpinist, but I don't think is the most beautiful dial ever made by Seiko. Presage line will great any buyer with more crafted and spectacular dials. 
Maybe I am just bitter because my Glacier Alpinist arrived on 1st of November in Germany on the address of a friend, and I did not manage to make it arrive to my in Romania. 😊


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

DGTime said:


> Could be one of the most beautiful dial of a Alpinist, but I don't think is the most beautiful dial ever made by Seiko.


It might be, if you're trying to sell one and make a bit of money


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

One-Seventy said:


> It might be, if you're trying to sell one and make a bit of money


Loads of these for sale on eBay already. All at a premium of course. Sickening really.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yossxp (May 14, 2014)

Kinda grayish this morning...









Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## yossxp (May 14, 2014)

If I have to describe the Mountain Glacier Alpinist color in one word, I can't...
Same watch, different lighting 









Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

yossxp said:


> If I have to describe the Mountain Glacier Alpinist color in one word, I can't...
> Same watch, different lighting
> 
> 
> ...


how would you compare it to other alpinists you may have seen? Looks gorgeous.


----------



## yossxp (May 14, 2014)

thegamblershand said:


> how would you compare it to other alpinists you may have seen? Looks gorgeous.


You can't compare, it is the same watch as the other 6R35 Alpinists. 
The color on the other hand is stunning, indoors it looks grayish and elegant and when the sun hits, it's popping blue and cyan.

Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Mine arrived yesterday, not put it on yet though, just too mesmerised by the dial.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

imagwai said:


> Loads of these for sale on eBay already. All at a premium of course. Sickening really.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


All bought by "non-bonders" and not for investment returns, I'm sure


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Took it for a spin this afternoon, absolute beauty.


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Thought I'd share mine, versus my good 'ol SARB017. I love the dial; it seems more "sunburst-y" compared to the green, with the depth of the ice grey varying in different lighting. I'm impartial to the "X" and I don't like the magnification, but damn that dial is awesome.










And another in the sun:


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

looking stunning in the photos.. what colour is the lumibrite? Blue or green?


----------



## mrsid2201 (Oct 10, 2018)

thegamblershand said:


> looking stunning in the photos.. what colour is the lumibrite? Blue or green?


Blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Is it me, or is the strap attached the wrong way round? Shouldn’t the tail be at the bottom? And the buckle end at the top? 

My watch arrives tomorrow. I’the tail end should come through to the top of the wrist in my OCD world...


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

All Seiko straps with buckles are this way


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Not on my spb089. Or my other Seiko’s with standard buckles. Maybe it’s a deployment clasp thing? 🤷🏻‍♂️

Never had a deployment clasp before, so some experimentation is needed at my end


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I meant deployant clasps, sorry


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

svetoslav said:


> I meant deployant clasps, sorry


Ahhhh I see ??

Atheistically to me, the tapered end should be at the top of the wrist. It doesn't sit right with me with it being at the bottom. Tomorrow is a day of experimenting


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Deployant clasps have their tail ends flipped, so it is normal on the SPB199J1 (as it is delivered with deployant as standard).


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

mrsid2201 said:


> Blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my only problem with the alpinist, the lume can be strong when charged up but looks a little sad. Two dots at the 12 would have been nice.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Received mine this morning. Very happy with the watch 😊


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

On Ebay the sharks have really come out offering this model . . . for a handsome profit.


----------



## migcuareyes (Jun 23, 2018)

JayQ said:


> Received mine this morning. Very happy with the watch
> 
> View attachment 15551198
> View attachment 15551199


I like your strap!!!

Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

Want to give a plug for my guys at Ocarat: 








Montre Prospex Alpinist Mountain Glacier SPB199J1 - Seiko - Ocarat


La maison horlogère Seiko vous dévoile sa montre Mountain Glacier SPB199J1 de la collection Prospex. Elle sublimera les poignets masculins avec élégance et finesse.




ocarat.com





You can still get it on pre-order, David over there said it would be shipping out in 30-60 days.

They are generally an awesome retailer, their prices are already really competitive and they often have 10% off promotions (not now though). I was able to track down the Autodromo Group B Series 2 Worn and Wound LE edition on their site for less than the list price, plus a 10% discount, almost a year after the watch came out. Even when they don't give you a discount they will throw you a free gift (another watch, a pen, a knife set) of pretty good quality (although probably not of much interest to you).

They give you loyalty points worth 5% of each purchase that you can turn into a coupon and apply to your next purchase, so I had about $40 to take off when I bought the Alpinist.

Also they ship using standard air mail post so it will probably go under the radar in terms of duty taxes.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

The deployant clasp is much easier when fitted at 6pm


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

migcuareyes said:


> I like your strap!!!
> 
> Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


It comes with the watch.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

migcuareyes said:


> I like your strap!!!
> 
> Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's the other strap that comes with the watch. Much prefer it than the green one. May get a canvas one in khaki tho


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

DonJ53 said:


> The deployant clasp is much easier when fitted at 6pm


I had no problems with it at 12. I'm going to change the strap in it when it comes in the post.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Time Seller said:


> On Ebay the sharks have really come out offering this model . . . for a handsome profit.


Oh yes - nice profits to be made buying stuff you don't want and aren't interested in, only to sell to the desperate! Never thought of FOMO as a business model...


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

It's call smelling a pound note.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Why deleting my post, how am I shilling a watch, I really don't get it? I was just joking, common people what is wrong with you, maybe leave this forums for good.


----------



## song31 (Mar 31, 2007)

You can’t go wrong with any of the alpinist I think- grab one that is open in your area and you’ll be just as happy


----------



## misterkevlar (Jan 28, 2020)

I found one for sell at an AD while just browsing and grabbed it in the hope I would like it having not seen one in the flesh - I have to say its really not for me its still in the box I find it a bit too small for me and I really dislike the hands I thought I would, but thought was worth a punt as it may grow on me.

I have always steered away from the Alpinist pity as the dial on this is such a superb colour, will sit on it for a few days as i'm working so not had much time to look at it as such in detail.

Before any one hates on me I did'nt buy it just to sell it on, I just took a risk as cant see one in the flesh in the UK currently and didnt want to sleep on it!.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

svetoslav said:


> Why deleting my post, how am I shilling a watch, I really don't get it? I was just joking, common people what is wrong with you, maybe leave this forums for good.


No need - there's a function called Ignore, which will hide posts and replies too. In fact I'm about to head over there right now...


----------



## misterkevlar (Jan 28, 2020)

JayQ said:


> I had no problems with it at 12. I'm going to change the strap in it when it comes in the post.


I must admit I scratched my head when I open the box first watch I bought with a deployant clasp - damn newbies!


----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)

Wow! This watch looks incredible! I just posted that my original SARB017 is my most "beautiful" watch .... but this one is striking! That dial and silver accents .... nice!


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

.


----------



## misterkevlar (Jan 28, 2020)

thegamblershand said:


> I've had a similar situation to you. The seiko boutique had one and so ordered it on a whim. I never did like the alpinist so much, more so because of the compass, I don't really like having that feature. But it arrived and yeah, I'm not really feeling it. Not for the almost 900 euros. I'll keep it and see how I feel but I think I was expecting something else as some of the photos people have posted make it look a little more striking. I think for a limited edition seiko should have done more to distinguish it from the others. Done something really special to make it feel like it's not just another dial colour. And as they didn't then price it closer to 700 euros.


I think its worth the money personally and the dial is awesome, but its not enough to swing it for me - for me its really the size of it that's my main issue its just a tad too small for my taste and i cant forget those hands...they are not for me.

I may list it on here for sell next few days be good to let someone have it that really is into it rather than just ebay it, seems this is quite a hard one to get hold of already.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I own the green SARB017 and really love the size and how the watch sits on the wrist, so I think I'll not have this type of problems with the SPB199. About the price I find it absolutely fair and I think Seiko has done enough to justify it. You get a Limited edition in a special box with two straps of good quality. And I forgot to mention - an amazing dial


----------



## H.Mulligan (Jul 15, 2018)

Dang that looks good! 😍 I’d pay the additional $ for that version.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

I just got mine as well  The watch looks really good! That dial loos really nice. I think it's worth the money.imo It has a nice package,2 fancy schmancy straps and it's limited to 2020 pieces.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Okay so mine went back to seiko and now I’m suffering from regret 😭 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## misterkevlar (Jan 28, 2020)

Just put mine up for grabs on here before i go to ebay - it truly is a lovely watch, but just not for me.

I really like the leather strap colour may see if i can source one in that colour for my speedmaster.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

misterkevlar said:


> I must admit I scratched my head when I open the box first watch I bought with a deployant clasp - damn newbies!


I did not like them until I put the clasp at 6, now I love the things.


----------



## Nik_86 (Aug 16, 2019)

Sad to see a lot of people are flipping this release on eBay with an extra £200-£400 on top.


----------



## misterkevlar (Jan 28, 2020)

Nik_86 said:


> Sad to see a lot of people are flipping this release on eBay with an extra £200-£400 on top.


Tis' way of the world sadly - I honestly bought mine in hope I would like it the dial alone just did'nt cut it for me, I really dislike those hands for some reason!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Nik_86 said:


> Sad to see a lot of people are flipping this release on eBay with an extra £200-£400 on top.


They weren't buying to keep - they were merely "leveraging liquidity".


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

By law(s) of arms length trading we can return goods after 10, 14, 21, 30 and sometimes 360 days if we do not like the item for ANY reason. The joys (advantages) of internet shopping. So if you have purchased a watch it can be returned so long as it is in the same condition supplied etc. You will then be refunded what you have paid for it.

Alternatively list it on auction site where you can hopefully realise MORE than you paid.

So to those who say they bought a watch, did not like it, and are not out to make a few $$$$ why did they not return it to the dealer for the refund.

I rests me case melude.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

DonJ53 said:


> By law(s) of arms length trading we can return goods after 10, 14, 21, 30 and sometimes 360 days if we do not like the item for ANY reason. The joys (advantages) of internet shopping. So if you have purchased a watch it can be returned so long as it is in the same condition supplied etc. You will then be refunded what you have paid for it.
> 
> Alternatively list it on auction site where you can hopefully realise MORE than you paid.
> 
> ...


Yes, quite a few "non-bonders" come out the woodwork whenever there's a limited edition. Oops, just gonna hafta sell for market prices! I mean, who knew I wouldn't like it when it arrived, if only there was a mass of hundreds of photographs that I could somehow view on my computer in order to get a good idea of what it looked like.


----------



## misterkevlar (Jan 28, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> Yes, quite a few "non-bonders" come out the woodwork whenever there's a limited edition. Oops, just gonna hafta sell for market prices! I mean, who knew I wouldn't like it when it arrived, if only there was a mass of hundreds of photographs that I could somehow view on my computer in order to get a good idea of what it looked like.


I bought a Samurai orange dial over a year ago as i couldnt view one in store any where - photos looked good, but it arrived and I hated the damn thing! bought from USA as well so that got flipped quickly buyer was happy i got my moneys back so win win.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Nik_86 said:


> Sad to see a lot of people are flipping this release on eBay with an extra £200-£400 on top.


All those actually sold on eBay have gone for less than £1000, which makes the £1200-1800 asking prices of some look pretty ridiculous. Even more so when you see regular Alpinists selling for £250-400.


----------



## Crabman1972 (Sep 19, 2011)

Fantastic release from Seiko. Easily could work for a 1-watch situation.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I would just recommend to anybody who wants to get this watch to do it until available at retail price, I think in the near and not so near future this will be impossible. As it is with the spb089 blue Alpinist. If someone could sell me a spb089 at below 800$ I get it immediately.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Just a heads up, if anyone is interested in paying retail. I’ve found a few online stores who still have a couple in stock. I’ve already shared the links with a few people but PM if you want them.


----------



## Nik_86 (Aug 16, 2019)

imagwai said:


> All those actually sold on eBay have gone for less than £1000, which makes the £1200-1800 asking prices of some look pretty ridiculous. Even more so when you see regular Alpinists selling for £250-400.


This simply isn't true. About half of those sold on eBay have gone for over £1000. Regular Alpinists are generally going for over £500 when sold as unused. The pre-owned market is strong as well, especially with the sarb017. Yes, you'll find the odd example that is much cheaper, but these are well below the general market price - they are not the norm.

Flippers and speculators are best calling it as it is. It's pointless adding further layers of deceit. If they are hustling a profit - that's what they are doing. There's a temptation there for many and some go for the money grab. People have various degrees of morals and standards and it comes down to individual judgement.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Nik_86 said:


> This simply isn't true. About half of those sold on eBay have gone for over £1000. Regular Alpinists are generally going for over £500 when sold as unused. The pre-owned market is strong as well, especially with the sarb017. Yes, you'll find the odd example that is much cheaper, but these are well below the general market price - they are not the norm.
> 
> Flippers and speculators are best calling it as it is. It's pointless adding further layers of deceit. If they are hustling a profit - that's what they are doing. There's a temptation there for many and some go for the money grab. People have various degrees of morals and standards and it comes down to individual judgement.


I see 4 sold on eBay, all under £1000. I didn't see any others when I checked before but when I widened my search to use the model number it did bring up a couple sold at £1100. So apologies for missing them.

But I also see a number advertised at higher prices which have been there a while and not sold. Maybe they will. Or maybe, like so many "limited edition" watches these days, they will sit there for weeks waiting for a mug to eventually come along.

I have less issue with those who flip because they decided it wasn't for them, but if someone decides to speculate and buys with the intent of flipping straight away and denies a genuine buyer from acquiring one at the proper retail price, then they deserve all the wrath that comes their way on forums like this one quite frankly.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Isn't the whole free market idea about that


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

svetoslav said:


> Isn't the whole free market idea about that


Maybe so. I guess if it was a truly free market then these would be set up as no reserve auctions, sold to the highest bidder. Anyway, even if it is the free market, it doesn't mean I have to like it.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

yep, communism is destined to conquer the world  unfortunately


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

So because I don't like the behaviour of watch flippers, that means I am a communist? Well b****r me with a fish fork.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

There are still a few available if you know where to look and they are going for the retail price. stores are getting one or two in, sure they sell out quickly but people needn’t go to eBay just yet.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

imagwai said:


> So because I don't like the behaviour of watch flippers, that means I am a communist? Well b****r me with a fish fork.


Go to your settings and there's this little button you can press to filter out the scalpers, investors and speckies...


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

I just listed my one BNIB on the sales corner for RRP if anyone is interested. I'm not trying to pump the sale as it will go fast but I'd prefer it to go to someone from the Seiko group as I know they will wear and enjoy it. Watch is in UK.

I moved away from Rolex because of all the price scalping and AD BS and I'll be damned if this happens with Seiko pieces too.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

ryanb741 said:


> I just listed my one BNIB on the sales corner for RRP if anyone is interested. I'm not trying to pump the sale as it will go fast but I'd prefer it to go to someone from the Seiko group as I know they will wear and enjoy it. Watch is in UK.
> 
> I moved away from Rolex because of all the price scalping and AD BS and I'll be damned if this happens with Seiko pieces too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You sir are a gentleman and a scholar. I agree with you 100%. Integrity means something now adays. People wanna make da moniez though. But in a hobby for a relative inexpensive watch, do people really want to squeeze every last nickel out of a sale? Cmon Man! I agree with you. In a hobby forum, let someone else enjoy something that you can not use. Brighten someone else's day. I hope those Ebay bandits get a sleazy buyer who tries to do them dirty! Stick it to them. Hey that is part of capitalism too. right?


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

.


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

Someone seriously asked for a discount on my price which was RRP for a BNIB when these are selling above RRP elsewhere!

So I decided to keep it if this is a sign of the times.

IMHO looks better on the other strap


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I also like this canvas strap more. Do straps have quick release spring bars btw? My watch is shipped and will be here with me next week.


----------



## conrad227 (Oct 9, 2020)

Hey all I previously posted about some being available at Ocarat with a preorder time of 30-60 days; actually, mine has already shipped and they are now saying current orders will ship in 10-15 days.


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

svetoslav said:


> I also like this canvas strap more. Do straps have quick release spring bars btw? My watch is shipped and will be here with me next week.


Hi. Not quick release. You will need a spring bar tool

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Even the regular watch AD's are selling it at a higher price than the seiko boutique .. ?









Seiko Automatikuhr Prospex SPB199J1 Alpinist | Seiko / SPB199 Automatik Mechanikuhr |


Seiko Alpinist Automatik Prospex SPB199J1 / SPB199 online bestellen bei Unger ⭐ trusted shop ✅ 5 % Skonto möglich ✅ autorisierter Händler




www.unger-schmuck.com


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah, I saw that. Pretty unusual.


----------



## Madasadad (Aug 1, 2010)

DustyFingers said:


> View attachment 15501986
> 
> 
> Model
> ...


I received mine yesterday, awesome looking dial


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

ryanb741 said:


> Someone seriously asked for a discount on my price which was RRP for a BNIB when these are selling above RRP elsewhere!
> 
> So I decided to keep it if this is a sign of the times.
> 
> IMHO looks better on the other strap


Cheeks sods!!

I have put mine on a soft grey Italian leather strap, quite liking the subtlety


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

Look at the difference lighting makes on the dial. I really love this one. Can't believe I had it for sale!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I am really disappointed the straps are not quick change. What was Seiko consideration when putting two straps that require a spring bar tool. This really is a bummer.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

On that subject why did they include a second strap.


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

DonJ53 said:


> On that subject why did they include a second strap.


Probably so they could charge $200 extra lol


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

The straps are pretty easy to change with a Bergeon tool being quite soft and flexible. I found it easier on this watch to go in from the front and flick the spring bar out the back having applied a bit of tape to the back of the lugs.

5 minute job.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

DonJ53 said:


> On that subject why did they include a second strap.


So people can use the term "Strap Monster" over and over and over and over....


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

DonJ53 said:


> On that subject why did they include a second strap.





Teddy Blanchard said:


> So people can use the term "Strap Monster" over and over and over and over....
> 
> View attachment 15560385


Actually they did this to the benefit for us that own the sarb035, the brownish canvas strap is a perfect fit for it.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

If anyone is looking for one in the UK and not wanting to buy at an over inflated price, can buy from here Seiko Prospex SPB199J1 Prospex Alpinist Watch • EAN: 4954628238566 • Watch.co.uk


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Received mine today and it is really a beautiful watch. It is a subtle and not gaudy at all. At artificial lighting it is almost black and not an attention grabber, but when a bright daylight touches the dial it transforms completely into an explosion of sunburst blues. BTW the strap is darker than I expected judging by reviews. It is dark petrol green and also turns to black at a dimmer light. The packaging is not typical to Seiko even from this price category. I own many Seikos and it compares to models way above 1000$ bracket. My compass is perfectly aligned and I used 3x loupe still not seeing any misalignment. I'll never use it though  Overall an amazing Alpinist and I am happy I bought it. If someone wants one at a retail price I think it is still available in France 
spb199j1


----------



## Hemingway99 (Jan 3, 2016)

jbsutta said:


> My only 39 from Steinhart but want the vintage ceramic gmt next. I wear this as much as my other three combined
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





timetellinnoob said:


> Holidays price hike?





svetoslav said:


> Received mine today and it is really a beautiful watch. It is a subtle and not gaudy at all. At artificial lighting it is almost black and not an attention grabber, but when a bright daylight touches the dial it transforms completely into an explosion of sunburst blues. BTW the strap is darker than I expected judging by reviews. It is dark petrol green and also turns to black at a dimmer light. The packaging is not typical to Seiko even from this price category. I own many Seikos and it compares to models way above 1000$ bracket. My compass is perfectly aligned and I used 3x loupe still not seeing any misalignment. I'll never use it though  Overall an amazing Alpinist and I am happy I bought it. *If someone wants one at a retail price I think it is still available in France*
> spb199j1


Thanks for the heads up on availability!


----------



## DustyFingers (May 23, 2018)

Is it just me or should Seiko have color matched the date wheel to the dial? Or at least make it black with white text. The white date wheel seems kinda off especially with the cyclops enhancing it visually.

Terrible pic below lol


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Hemingway99 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on availability!


Several traders and bin-end speculators trying to sell this for 20-50% more on the sales board here and elsewhere, but more stock seems to be arriving, even in the UK which is usually one of the worst countries for people trying to corner the market and make profits.

It's a lovely looking dial, although I'm not keen on either strap. I might buy one when they're available at a discount.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I am still waiting for a discounted blue Alpinist SPB089 ))


----------



## Monomachos (Oct 29, 2020)

The biggest issue I have with this one is that the OEM straps are always too big, so won't be used in RL. And I think it might be hard to match the dial with a decent strap because of the colour. I've got the SARB017, and don't think I will be buying any other alpinist - if that happens, it would probably be the white dialled one.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Monomachos said:


> The biggest issue I have with this one is that the OEM straps are always too big, so won't be used in RL. And I think it might be hard to match the dial with a decent strap because of the colour. I've got the SARB017, and don't think I will be buying any other alpinist - if that happens, it would probably be the white dialled one.


I put mine on a grey strap which works quite well, for me at least.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

petay993 said:


> I put mine on a grey strap which works quite well, for me at least.


Waiting on grey suede one for mine. It's currently sat on an Archer canvas strap in ash grey that works well


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

JayQ said:


> Waiting on grey suede one for mine. It's currently sat on an Archer canvas strap in ash grey that works well


Yes I think grey is the answer on these, here's a couple more shots.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Grey is nice for almost every watch, but for me the petrol strap that comes with the watch is just perfect.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

svetoslav said:


> Grey is nice for almost every watch, but for me the petrol strap that comes with the watch is just perfect.





petay993 said:


> Yes I think grey is the answer on these, here's a couple more shots.












On the Archer Canvas Ash Grey


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

svetoslav said:


> Grey is nice for almost every watch, but for me the petrol strap that comes with the watch is just perfect.


It is nice. I'm more for matching my strap to the boots I'm wearing. I don't have any petrol boots currently ?

Waiting on a couple of straps from twostitchstraps.com to arrive


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Matching colours is a sure sign of lack of sophistication  ties to socks, belts and straps to shoes, don't match it, wear your petrol strap with pink boots no remorse


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

svetoslav said:


> Matching colours is a sure sign of lack of sophistication  ties to socks, belts and straps to shoes, don't match it, wear your petrol strap with pink boots no remorse


???

I like the challenge. Strap - belt - boots ?
Doesn't have to be exact, just compliment


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

JayQ said:


> ???
> 
> I like the challenge. Strap - belt - boots ?
> Doesn't have to be exact, just compliment


Challenge accepted!!


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

petay993 said:


> Challenge accepted!!
> 
> View attachment 15568316


Nice boots! 👊👍


----------



## Morgan Enfield (Oct 19, 2020)

The French cyclops haters worked during lockdown !


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Not bad at all, although I will not remove mine


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

You guys checked out Chrono24...there are some listed at £1500+


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> You guys checked out Chrono24...there are some listed at £1500+


Listed does not mean sold at that price.

Also, it's not unheard of that people sometimes do this to artificially inflate the price, or make their other listing look like a bargain.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

DonJ53 said:


> You guys checked out Chrono24...there are some listed at £1500+


Write to them and tell them you'll only buy this hot hot piece if you can pay £2,000, and can they provide an invoice for that amount so you can put it on Instagram 

There are new deliveries coming regularly, by the sounds of it. Let the desperate and afflicted be ripped off.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

As far as I’ve been made aware, it seems like deliveries to most ADs in Germany have been fulfilled and that makes sense as over the past week there were a few available in Germany. They have now all sold out and the ADs more than likely won’t be receiving any more stock.

in regards to the straps, I think these new seiko leathers with the deployment clasp are fantastic. I love mine on the SPB157. Don’t know what people are waffling on about when they complain about the quality of the new leather. And the new spb199 seems to fit really well with grey straps/NATO’s or bracelets. But it’ll also fit nicely with black and the brown that comes with it. But I’d personally keep it on the green one it comes on. Looks superb imo.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Yep, after wearing mine for 3 days now on the original green strap I am ever more appreciative of the original combo. The strap is so nice and high quality. And it matches the dial in a very stylish way without trying to be the same color. It just compliments the emerald blue/green without dragging the attention too much towards itself.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes these supplied straps are a whole new level of quality from Seiko, remember the pleather abomination on the SARB 017, first thing you had to do was tear it off the watch and burn it.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

petay993 said:


> Yes these supplied straps are a whole new level of quality from Seiko, remember the pleather abomination on the SARB 017, first thing you had to do was tear it off the watch and burn it.


😂


----------



## Nik_86 (Aug 16, 2019)

Is the primary strap decent quality? I've never been keen on the process of glueing and tying two pieces of leather together. I much prefer proper stitching. My blue spark came with a glue and tie made up of shell cordovan leather and it didn't hold up particularly well.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Nik_86 said:


> Is the primary strap decent quality? I've never been keen on the process of glueing and tying two pieces of leather together. I much prefer proper stitching. My blue spark came with a glue and tie made up of shell cordovan leather and it didn't hold up particularly well.


It feels good to me in the hand. Thickish but soft and pliable also looks very well finished.

I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Those looking in UK should check out Gumtree. Private sale, £820, in London.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

A Dutch AD still has 'em:








Seiko Prospex Alpinist 2020 Limited Edition


Seiko SPB199J1 | Seiko Prospex Alpinist 2020 Limited Edition | BoumanOnline ✓ 9.3 klantbeoordeling ✓ Officieel Dealer ✓ Juwelier sinds 1979




www.boumanonline.nl




EDIT: No more....


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Gone for a fun look today


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

DustyFingers said:


> Is it just me or should Seiko have color matched the date wheel to the dial? Or at least make it black with white text. The white date wheel seems kinda off especially with the cyclops enhancing it visually.
> 
> Terrible pic below lol


 Black date when on this watch would look worse imo, the white wheel was a better choice and the cyclops me like 😁


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

JayQ said:


> Received mine this morning. Very happy with the watch ?
> 
> View attachment 15551198
> View attachment 15551199


 I've had a few people tell me the lume is green and others say blue?? What's right lol looks blue here


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

thegamblershand said:


> I've had a few people tell me the lume is green and others say blue?? What's right lol looks blue here


It's more a green / grey. It's not blue - especially when side by side with my SBP089


----------



## motorjon68 (Dec 28, 2017)

A guy in town has a podcast ‘whisky and watches’. He’s getting one. Hopefully will see it at a Redbar event.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

After wearing this Alpinist for a while I could say the watch is very subtle and not much of an attention grabber. It is very beautiful and I am happy I added it to my collection, but watches that are much more extravagant win more of my wrist time and that is probably why I do not buy Rolexes


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Got mine yesterday. I like the dial color and how it changes in different light conditions! So far very happy


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Got mine paired with a rotary khaki strap I found on Amazon.


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

I have another BNIB that I'm returning to the jeweller I bought it from. Will return on monday but if you want it before I do that send me a message. RRP so no price gauging. Else it is going back to Rigby & Sons so if they haven't got someone on a waitlist you may be able to nab it from them

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanz L (Oct 12, 2014)

Happy with mine, took 'r out for a walk today.


----------



## Hanz L (Oct 12, 2014)

By the way, still available here:





Montres Homme Seiko | Lepage Distributeur Officiel


Revendeur officiel de la marque Seiko, Lepage.fr vous propose de découvrir l'ensemble de leurs collections de montres pour homme.




www.lepage.fr


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Like mine quite a bit more after changing the strap


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Niko said:


> Like mine quite a bit more after changing the strap
> View attachment 15585617
> 
> View attachment 15585618


The chocolate brown strap with a touch of blue stitching is a really nice look. Dressy and sporty. Well played sir!


----------



## porsche_ cayman (Dec 8, 2020)

I got mine (FIRST SEIKO EVER) 2 weeks ago in Madrid!! I am loving it !!
Now wating for new straps to came and also for the original bracelet that I`ve ordered.
Some pics:


----------



## porsche_ cayman (Dec 8, 2020)

Can`t confirm this, but the seller told me , that the dial was handmade aplying ceramic layers to get this lighting effect.


----------



## porsche_ cayman (Dec 8, 2020)

new strap just arrived!! cordura fabric in different light conditions.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Where did you get the strap from?


porsche_ cayman said:


> new strap just arrived!! cordura fabric in different light conditions.
> View attachment 15589523
> View attachment 15589525
> View attachment 15589526
> View attachment 15589528


----------



## porsche_ cayman (Dec 8, 2020)

From teddy baldasarre web site, I Thought that was a bit brighter, but in reality is very similar to the dial. Im so happy with that.
Its cordura.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Liking it on this olive and sand woven nato from lunar watch straps


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

9FDF19B4-B351-4198-89EA-E638D36CA98A by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## eyeoftheliger (Jul 7, 2020)

Anyone tried to remove the cyclops yet?


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

eyeoftheliger said:


> Anyone tried to remove the cyclops yet?


i haven't but I've seen someone had ...


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

I actually quite like the cyclops...


----------



## mkildare (Feb 26, 2019)

I don't mind the cyclops on my cream-dialled SPB119 and SPB123, but with this version, I just think its removal allows an uncluttered view of that wonderful dial (I was trembling when I did it, though!).


----------



## mkildare (Feb 26, 2019)

....and here he is next to his cyclops-less cousin (SRPC41K1)


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

mkildare said:


> I don't mind the cyclops on my cream-dialled SPB119 and SPB123, but with this version, I just think its removal allows an uncluttered view of that wonderful dial (I was trembling when I did it, though!).
> View attachment 15613598


_Much _better. 
Now get rid of the "X" and you're home free.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

I don’t think it looks right without the cyclops, of course it looks great still but if it was me doing that I would feel it was a mistake. If there was a border around the date window it would be fine but now it looks a little empty. Plus anyone doing this should be sure they don’t want to sell the watch so soon as many will be put off by the modification. But if you prefer it then that’s great and a good job 😁


----------



## mkildare (Feb 26, 2019)

I admit it was a close call on whether or not to remove the cyclops, but I am very happy with the result. I take your point about the lack of date window border. However, it now reminds me of the date window on one of my favourite watches - the Planet Ocean 2500 LiquidMetal limited edition. And anyway it would not be too difficult to replace the crystal back to 'stock' - it will be an available Seiko spare for many years to come. Also, I didn't think that my cyclops was particularly well centred over the window. I would be interested to hear if this has been a niggle with any other owners.
Changing the subject a bit, as the owner of both the 089 and the 199, my favourite dial colour is this 199. I think the blue of the 089 is just a bit too vibrant. However, as a full package, the 089 for me is the clear winner (after all, it still says 'Alpinist' on the back!). As the OP points out, the X is such a mistake. There is so much 'history and mystery' in that Alpinist name that Seiko could and should create a standalone line. I find it frankly ludicrous that Seiko refers to 'Alpinist' in its publicity material but there is now not a single mention of that enigmatic name anywhere on the current products or even on their packaging. This limited edition takes the 2020 'Alpinist' line to 8 models (and counting). Come on Seiko, get that name back on the watch (and preferably on the dial).
Rant over!


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

I see what you mean with the resemblance to the planet ocean. Don’t get me wrong it still looks lovely and you are right in that the part will be easily attainable if need be. And if the cyclops was possibly wonky then all the better. From photos I’ve seen online the 199 has a wonderful dial. Looks very timeless, the blue dial released initially through hodinkee does not give me the same feeling so can agree with what you say.

in regards to the logo and the to the changes seiko have made I agree in some points. The x logo does not bother me but I would like to see see alpinist on the dial but not because I feel it isn’t an alpinist without the name. There are many watches that don’t showcase the name on the dial or watch and that does not mean that’s not the name of the watch. if seiko refers to them as alpinist then there is no question that they are alpinists, albeit slightly different. We can all have opinions but if Rolex decides they remove the Mercedes hand from there submariner but still give it that name it doesn’t mean just because previous models had it that we can start saying yeah it’s not one anymore. If the company gives it that name as seiko have done then it’s an alpinist, regardless of what the consumer thinks. I am in the minority here but I do prefer the open case back, I like to be able to see that the movement is working as should be and there’s no water damage etc. Something you can check by opening up a watch but that requires more work, greasing gaskets etc.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

If Seiko calls it an Alpinist then it’s an Alpinist, doesn’t matter what WUS members think. 😂


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

mkildare said:


> I admit it was a close call on whether or not to remove the cyclops, but I am very happy with the result. I take your point about the lack of date window border. However, it now reminds me of the date window on one of my favourite watches - the Planet Ocean 2500 LiquidMetal limited edition. And anyway it would not be too difficult to replace the crystal back to 'stock' - it will be an available Seiko spare for many years to come. Also, I didn't think that my cyclops was particularly well centred over the window. I would be interested to hear if this has been a niggle with any other owners.
> Changing the subject a bit, as the owner of both the 089 and the 199, my favourite dial colour is this 199. I think the blue of the 089 is just a bit too vibrant. However, as a full package, the 089 for me is the clear winner (after all, it still says 'Alpinist' on the back!). As the OP points out, the X is such a mistake. There is so much 'history and mystery' in that Alpinist name that Seiko could and should create a standalone line. I find it frankly ludicrous that Seiko refers to 'Alpinist' in its publicity material but there is now not a single mention of that enigmatic name anywhere on the current products or even on their packaging. This limited edition takes the 2020 'Alpinist' line to 8 models (and counting). Come on Seiko, get that name back on the watch (and preferably on the dial).
> Rant over!


Hey mate, can you post a pic with both 089 and 199? This will be epic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkildare (Feb 26, 2019)

Happy to oblige - shot under the cooker hood (no chance of a decent outdoor pic under a dark Northumberland sky).


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

mkildare said:


> Happy to oblige - shot under the cooker hood (no chance of a decent outdoor pic under a dark Northumberland sky).
> View attachment 15614874


Speechless  
Cannot choose one. 
I have an ordinary 017 which I love and I am punishing myself for not being blue to. Get the 199

Thanks for sharing dude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkildare (Feb 26, 2019)

pojo1806 said:


> If Seiko calls it an Alpinist then it's an Alpinist, doesn't matter what WUS members think. ?


Well, the Seiko UK website makes no mention of 'Alpinist' (that I can see). The 'Alpinist' watches are listed under the LAND setion of the Prospex line, and the watches are simply referred to as Seiko Prospex. HOWEVER - if you select a watch and click 'Buy Online', you are directed to the UK Seiko Boutique, where they ARE described as Alpinists. So, if you relied on the Seiko UK website alone.................


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

mkildare said:


> Well, the Seiko UK website makes no mention of 'Alpinist' (that I can see). The 'Alpinist' watches are listed under the LAND setion of the Prospex line, and the watches are simply referred to as Seiko Prospex. HOWEVER - if you select a watch and click 'Buy Online', you are directed to the UK Seiko Boutique, where they ARE described as Alpinists. So, if you relied on the Seiko UK website alone.................


Really? Seiko UK website makes no mention of alpinist? Look again Prospex Alpinist: 2020 European Limited Edition Watch SPB199J1 | Seiko Boutique Also Seiko Japan calls the new ones alpinists . The Alpinist will make a comeback in Jan 2020.


----------



## mkildare (Feb 26, 2019)

Your first link is to the UK SEIKO BOUTIQUE sales outlet which, as I said, IS calling the watches Alpinists. My point is that there is no mention of the Alpinist name on the MAIN SEIKO UK website, which I find surprising. For example, here is the link to the 199 on seikowatches.com/uk website








SPB199J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation


Prospex Land | SPB199J1 | Discover the watches on the Seiko Watch Corporation Official Website.




www.seikowatches.com




Once you click 'online store', you are directed away from the Seiko UK website and over to the Seiko Boutique, where you DO see 'Alpinist 2020'. Anyway, I was not trying to be argumentitive, and apologies if it came across that way.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

mkildare said:


> Your first link is to the UK SEIKO BOUTIQUE sales outlet which, as I said, IS calling the watches Alpinists. My point is that there is no mention of the Alpinist name on the MAIN SEIKO UK website, which I find surprising. For example, here is the link to the 199 on seikowatches.com/uk website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what? Now the alpinist is under the prospex line , just like the Marine masters. I also showed you an official picture from Seiko Japan ( with the alpinist name on the picture) Now they are prospex alpinist and prospex Marine masters. It's very simple.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## massimax (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2019)

Looks beautiful what strap is it ? 

Envoyé de mon POCO F2 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## The Syrian Charlie Harper (Jan 10, 2021)

The new limited edition Alpinist (only for Europe I think), what do you guys think? Is Seiko going to release a limited edition Alpinist every year now ?


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

That SPB201 is a beaty

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

mkildare said:


> Happy to oblige - shot under the cooker hood (no chance of a decent outdoor pic under a dark Northumberland sky).
> View attachment 15614874


The Alpinists are very nice watches as a baseline, but the spb119j1 is transcendent. In this side-by-side there is a little more contrast between the dial and indicies on the spb119j1 and much perfer it.


----------



## The Syrian Charlie Harper (Jan 10, 2021)

This could be interesting for you guys, I wrote here about how the SPB199 limited edition is going to be released again as an unlimited (only a few months later):








Seiko did it again! re-releasing a previous limited...


If you are from Europe and you bought few months ago the Seiko Alpinist SPB199J1 European Limited Edition for 880 Euros, then I am sorry to say that I have bad news for you: Seiko is going to release the (SPB197J1) which is the exact same watch as your limited edition watch but this time with a...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

The Syrian Charlie Harper said:


> This could be interesting for you guys, I wrote here about how the SPB199 limited edition is going to be released again as an unlimited (only a few months later):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm quite sure the dial will be a bit diffrent . A guy did some research and he said that it will have a different dial ; and the picture you keep posting it ; we've seen it like a week ago. Old news...


----------



## The Syrian Charlie Harper (Jan 10, 2021)

GEO_79 said:


> I'm quite sure the dial will be a bit diffrent . A guy did some research and he said that it will have a different dial ; and the picture you keep posting it ; we've seen it like a week ago. Old news...


I am sorry to disappoint you my friend:



Luftwaffel said:


> It is confirmed from Seiko UK that the dial is the glacier blue, but since it is released with braclet it is different from the "limited edition"
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


I kow the picture is old, but it was confirmed today that it is the same watch and not only from this member....


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

The Syrian Charlie Harper said:


> I am sorry to disappoint you my friend:
> 
> I kow the picture is old, but it was confirmed today that it is the same watch and not only from this member....


Confirmed by whom? I'm disappointed at all.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Syrian Charlie Harper (Jan 10, 2021)

GEO_79 said:


> Confirmed by whom? I'm disappointed at all.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Are you disappointed or not ?


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

The Syrian Charlie Harper said:


> Are you disappointed or not ?


I bought the watch because I like the dial,I'm not disappointed at all. But I don't believe it till I see real pictures.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## massimax (Jan 5, 2015)

Seiko has nailed the dial colour, with this one. It's a subtle mix between grey and blue, shifting between the two as the light changes. The hue is very unique and no other blue watch is like that.
Nice work, Vacher... ehm, Seiko!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

This new SPB201J1 looks lovely. And you know what? The Flippers and speccies are screwed. They won't be buying this one to make a tasty profit, now that Seiko has completely sucker-punched them. This watch will be out again a few months later with Seiko's eggbox packaging and a generic bracelet.

And what about European fans? They get it today. Early. _Exclusively_. They can decide if they want to be the first ones on Insta with this watch, its LE numbering, its LE straps and half-way decent presentation. They know it'll be back in the summer with a rattly bracelet in a cardboard envelope for roughly the same price; why does someone _else _being able to buy something _later _stop them buying the LE _now_?

The other category is cleared out: the people who are equally responsible for feed this frenzy in the first place. The addicts, the desperates, the must-haves. They won't be getting nailed for $1,500+ buying it from a scalper any more. It's like therapy through product management and it's brilliant.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> This new SPB201J1 looks lovely. And you know what? The Flippers and speccies are screwed. They won't be buying this one to make a tasty profit, now that Seiko has completely sucker-punched them. This watch will be out again a few months later with Seiko's eggbox packaging and a generic bracelet.
> 
> And what about European fans? They get it today. Early. _Exclusively_. They can decide if they want to be the first ones on Insta with this watch, its LE numbering, its LE straps and half-way decent presentation. They know it'll be back in the summer with a rattly bracelet in a cardboard envelope for roughly the same price; why does someone _else _being able to buy something _later _stop them buying the LE _now_?
> 
> The other category is cleared out: the people who are equally responsible for feed this frenzy in the first place. The addicts, the desperates, the must-haves. They won't be getting nailed for $1,500+ buying it from a scalper any more. It's like therapy through product management and it's brilliant.


I fully support Seiko boning the flippers, speculators, and scalpers!!! Early, often, and repeatedly...


----------



## Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2019)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I fully support Seiko boning the flippers, speculators, and scalpers!!! Early, often, and repeatedly...


Seiko are also boning clients too in the process...

Envoyé de mon POCO F2 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Faceless Man said:


> Seiko are also boning clients too in the process...


I still don't understand how. Early adopters who wanted that dial colour got it first, and in a different package with a different reference number that's not repeated. LE "collectors" got what they wanted too; Seiko apparently has form in releasing LEs with marginal variations compared to a series production model so they knew what they were getting into.

Desperates who overpaid and perpetuated the Great Rip-Off, and people who are now sore that their "investment" now has a lower "yield" - yep, they got boned, but there's little sympathy for that.

Two-bit scalpers ("one to buy, one to flip") got boned, but they don't matter, they're only in it for the money.

The one group I do have sympathy for, the ones who bought this version, didn't care about the straps, and wanted to wear it on Seiko's generic bracelet. So they paid €880 (or if they were daft, €1,400) for the LE watch, and €120 for the bracelet. They're out at least €1000, but this new one costs only €780. But LEs always cost more, and Seiko barely distinguishes between bracelet and strap (let alone two straps) on price. And they still got there first.


----------



## The Syrian Charlie Harper (Jan 10, 2021)

One-Seventy said:


> I still don't understand how. Early adopters who wanted that dial colour got it first, and in a different package with a different reference number that's not repeated. LE "collectors" got what they wanted too; Seiko apparently has form in releasing LEs with marginal variations compared to a series production model so they knew what they were getting into.
> 
> Desperates who overpaid and perpetuated the Great Rip-Off, and people who are now sore that their "investment" now has a lower "yield" - yep, they got boned, but there's little sympathy for that.
> 
> ...


Normal Alpinists cost 550 Euro in Germany from AD, the new one will also cost 550 Euro.
The LE was 890 Euro


----------



## The Syrian Charlie Harper (Jan 10, 2021)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I fully support Seiko boning the flippers, speculators, and scalpers!!! Early, often, and repeatedly...


You are a Seiko fanboy, it doesn't matter what they do, you will always cheer for them and call 
whoever criticize them a butt hurt scalper


----------



## Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2019)

One-Seventy said:


> The one group I do have sympathy for, the ones who bought this version, didn't care about the straps and wanted to wear it on Seiko's generic bracelet. So they paid €880 (or if they were daft, €1,400) for the LE watch, and €120 for the bracelet. They're out at least €1000, but this new one costs only €780. But LEs always cost more, and Seiko barely distinguishes between bracelet and strap (let alone two straps) on price. And they still got there first.


That is exactly where I stand, I bought the watch to wear it and even removed the magnifier (so no I am not here to flip), I find the 2 oem straps to be ugly as hell and I bought the steel bracelet so yes when I find out three months or so later the watch will come out as non-limited with steel bracelet and cheaper I am super annoyed by this move from Seiko. LIMITED is supposed to be LIMITED period. Here if it's really the same exact dial, they just change the box and it's magically different from the limited edition, same same but different?

Honestly, I will be happy for everyone that will be able to get their hands on the spb197 but here in France the Seiko policy is no discount whatsoever on limited editions and where *The Syrian Charlie Harper *is right is as the spb197 will not be limited every ad's will be able to make a significant discount on the watch. Finally, the difference between someone buying a spb199 at retail and someone buying the spb197 with a discount is not just 100€...

It's like you are buying a watch at your ad at full retail and 2 days later the same ad is making a 30% sale....would anyone be happy about this situation?


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Faceless Man said:


> It's like you are buying a watch at your ad at full retail and 2 days later the same ad is making a 30% sale....would anyone be happy about this situation?


I think the LE came out in October, so its more like 4 months on the new one. This happens a lot on many different consumer goods. You buy that new limited item and several months later it goes on sale. People who wait, comparison shop, hunt discounts, stack coupons, etc always get the best deals. Not sure this is any different. Many LEs migrate into general production models.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> I still don't understand how. Early adopters who wanted that dial colour got it first, and in a different package with a different reference number that's not repeated. LE "collectors" got what they wanted too; Seiko apparently has form in releasing LEs with marginal variations compared to a series production model so they knew what they were getting into.
> 
> Desperates who overpaid and perpetuated the Great Rip-Off, and people who are now sore that their "investment" now has a lower "yield" - yep, they got boned, but there's little sympathy for that.
> 
> ...


I am not getting this either, and I don't understand the grievances. Seiko puts out a LE. Many companies put out LE products. If it is a popular and a big seller, they put it in their standard/general/stock product releases and run with it. The LE tests the waters and if they have a hit on their hands, it goes into general production. The general production does not have the exclusive numbering, packaging, and boxing of the LE. The LE is still an LE. Did these people really assume Seiko would never add this new dial color to the regular Alpinist line?


----------



## Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2019)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Did these people really assume Seiko would never add this new dial color to the regular Alpinist line?


They never did with the Hodinkee Alpinist edition


----------



## The Syrian Charlie Harper (Jan 10, 2021)

The LE came out in November.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

The Syrian Charlie Harper said:


> The LE came out in November.


When did the new one come out?


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Faceless Man said:


> They never did with the Hodinkee Alpinist edition


So your assumption was that Seiko would never add this color dial at any point in the future? Why?


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

The Syrian Charlie Harper said:


> You are a Seiko fanboy, it doesn't matter what they do, you will always cheer for them and call
> whoever criticize them a butt hurt scalper


Since you know me so well after being here for 8 days, which of my threads or comments:
1- Indicates that I am Seiko fanboy?
2- Indicates that I always cheer for Seiko?

Was it in my comments where I went after Seiko for their clasps?
Was it in my comments where I discussed my faded bezel insert on my new watch? (I did like it eventually)
Was it in my comments where I discussed my stuck bezel on my 5KX?
Was it in my comments where I discussed my power reserve issue?
Was it in my comments where I discussed returning the same watch to Seiko QC twice?

Enlighten me with your vast knowledge of my Seiko comments over the last 7 months Detective Columbo...


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Faceless Man said:


> It's like you are buying a watch at your ad at full retail and 2 days later the same ad is making a 30% sale....would anyone be happy about this situation?


Nope - but that's life. If happens. The price you pay is not guaranteed by some higher being to be the lowest price that watch is at for the rest of time. If that offends people (and I know _some _people think that they should be able to sue...) don't buy at all.


----------



## Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2019)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> So your assumption was that Seiko would never add this color dial at any point in the future? Why?


Because it's supposed to be a limited edition that's it. But I learned a lesson here and will never make the same mistake again.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

I think this debate should probably be had when Seiko officially announce the new model. I'm yet to be convinced the dial is identical, plus it may be aimed at a different (non-European) market. I have no skin in the game as I didn't buy one of the LEs (but I was very tempted and am currently quite glad I didn't).


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Faceless Man said:


> Because it's supposed to be a limited edition that's it. But I learned a lesson here and will never make the same mistake again.


I don't believe that a LE means that Seiko will never ever use that dial color in the future in a general product release.
I would certainly not make that assumption. And since blue dials are in (planet oceans), I assume that you will see
the glacier and new blue dial color variants in the future.


----------



## Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2019)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I don't believe that a LE means that Seiko will never ever use that dial color in the future in a general product release.
> I would certainly not make that assumption. And since blue dials are in (planet oceans), I assume that you will see
> the glacier and new blue dial color variants in the future.


Well, we have a different point of view on how limited a limited edition should be. There's no need to argue further on my part.


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

I’ll chime in with my opinion even though I don’t own the SPB199, but I was considering it as I loved the dial colour. 

My thoughts are based on the apparent confirmation that the dials will be identical and I think it’s a sly move on Seiko’s behalf. Does the packaging and the straps truly make a limited edition? Take those away and aside from some text on the case back, there would be nothing to differentiate it from the unlimited release. Sure there is the chance that Seiko planned it to scupper the scalpers, but I don’t buy that. I think that has just been a happy side effect, as I think they would have done as much to discourage actual collectors as they have people buying just for profit. Take the recent SPB201 from Fratello, I was expecting that to sell out in no time but it actually took ~12 hours. I don’t know how that compares to the Fratello SPB199, but if I recall that sold out a hell of a lot faster.

I also don’t agree with the argument that the so called ‘limited edition’ and pricing to match, should be happily considered as an early adopters fee. Had buyers been aware of the SPB197 when the limited edition was released, how many of them would still have been happy to pay the premium to have the watch early? Some, most probably. But I’d bet it wouldn’t have sold as well, or as fast. It seems more like a way of duping buyers into rushing out and buying it. If you wanted the limited blue SPB089, there was no general release on bracelet or any other strap after the fact. I can see the point of view of wanting everyone to have access to a good looking alpinist, but in that case they shouldn’t have gone down the limited edition route in my opinion.

I don’t know Seiko models that well or follow their releases religiously, but has there been any other instances of releasing a limited edition colour scheme, only to release it in non limited form after? If that is something Seiko has a habit of doing, then I guess you could argue it is the buyers gamble if they want to wait and see if they make a general release. All I know is that of all the limited edition Seiko models I have been interested in, there has been no models with an identical colour scheme made available.

I like the SPB199, so if the SPB197 had the same dial I’ll be happy I didn’t jump for the limited edition. But do I agree with it? Not at all.


----------



## DGTime (Jun 24, 2019)

I am a Seiko fan, I was so happy that I get a LE Alpinist, since I love my old SARB017, but releasing a new LE (SPB201J1) on the same line of watches, only after 2 months, in my opinion, delutes the value of Seiko Limited Edition watches. 
Finding out that a non limited SPB197J1 is going to be released, identical with 199J1, with the only change beeing a bracelet, it makes me very disappointed. 
LE watches is about watches, not straps and bracelets. I paid a premium for a LE watch, not for a fancy box, strap, which by the way are highly degradable. 
So, in my opinion, if they are really the same watch (dial), the issuing of the SPB197J1 is a disrespectful move by Seiko against his fans.
I still hope is not going to happen.

A certain LE specs (in this case beeing the dial) has to be blocked from beeing used in a non limited edition watch, at least for 5 years, if not more.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Faceless Man said:


> Well, we have a different point of view on how limited a limited edition should be. There's no need to argue further on my part.


Thats fine. but help me understand what bothers you the most

1- Are you upset that you feel your LE watch is not as exclusive and rare with the new general production release? As there will be thousands more units sold.

2- Are you upset that you feel you overpaid for your watch because the general production release is less expensive than the LE?

3- both


----------



## Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2019)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Thats fine. but help me understand what bothers you the most
> 
> 1- Are you upset that you feel your LE watch is not as exclusive and rare with the new general production release? As there will be thousands more units sold.
> 
> ...


#2

Envoyé de mon POCO F2 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Faceless Man said:


> #2
> 
> Envoyé de mon POCO F2 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


Fair enough. So you would be okay if they sold the new general release version as long as it was priced at the same MSRP as the LE?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Cstokes23 said:


> I don't know Seiko models that well or follow their releases religiously, but has there been any other instances of releasing a limited edition colour scheme, only to release it in non limited form after?


No.


Cstokes23 said:


> All I know is that of all the limited edition Seiko models I have been interested in, there has been no models with an identical colour scheme made available.


Exactly.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I am really surprised there are some proponents of the Seiko ways. No sane watch collector and lover would approve of releasing a limited edition model 4 months later as an unlimited one, which is basically what we have here. I've went through great ordeals to get this European Alpinist and I am in Europe at that. Did not pay more than retail, but that is not the point It is not even about money. The point is you are obtaining exclusivity. But I am not surprised at all, I've seen Seiko doing the same thing several times before. Not that brutal, but nonetheless releasing almost identical limited models for different markets. If someone is feeling betrayed like I do, just think about all those cheap Seiko models that look almost 1:1 to snowflakes, grand Seikos ect... That is why Rolex is Rolex and Seiko is Seiko. This SPB199 will be very important watch in my huge collection - the last Seiko I've bought


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

svetoslav said:


> ...which is basically what we have here.


Do we? I see a lot of debate about this so-called new watch but am yet to see any tangible proof it exists other than two forum members who claim it does along with a claim that "many people have verified this with Seiko UK". The small line-up photo we've seen posted doesn't show much detail either. Not saying that Seiko aren't planning this either - just that I haven't seen enough yet to be convinced either way, so any "judgement" on Seiko is premature imo.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I absolutely agree, I really hope Seiko are not that stupid to shoot themselves in the foot. I don't care about the price of my watches, because I never resell them, but I think I would have bought the same watch for less and on a steel bracelet if it really turns out the same.


----------



## eggmanslc (Jan 19, 2021)

I love the canvas strap on this watch. Any idea who makes it? Or where I might find a comparable one?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

svetoslav said:


> I am really surprised there are some proponents of the Seiko ways. No sane watch collector and lover would approve of releasing a limited edition model 4 months later as an unlimited one, which is basically what we have here. I've went through great ordeals to get this European Alpinist and I am in Europe at that. Did not pay more than retail, but that is not the point It is not even about money. The point is you are obtaining exclusivity. But I am not surprised at all, I've seen Seiko doing the same thing several times before. Not that brutal, but nonetheless releasing almost identical limited models for different markets. If someone is feeling betrayed like I do, just think about all those cheap Seiko models that look almost 1:1 to snowflakes, grand Seikos ect... That is why Rolex is Rolex and Seiko is Seiko. This SPB199 will be very important watch in my huge collection - the last Seiko I've bought


If this is the case, where Seiko reissues this Alpinist to the general public in a non-limited version, then this will be my last Seiko-purchase also.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

anrex said:


> If this is the case, where Seiko reissues this Alpinist to the general public in a non-limited version, then this will be my last Seiko-purchase also.


Looking at the asking prices for the '199, I see that apart from the inevitable couple of greedy tossers in England asking two grand for them, most are down to a little over the original asking price.

Still not 100% that this dial is the same but let's assume it is: that being the case, Seiko has calculated that it'll lose some customers but gain some in return, and at the same time, shaft the scalpers. For example, I was never interested in the LE because I don't want to play those stupid bloody games, chasing fruitlessly around the internet trying to find one in stock, then wading through the 50% grey mark-ups. But a regular production one - yeah, I do like that dial.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

If it's definitely the same dial and it comes on a bracelet then I'll definitely buy one, providing it's the same price as the current 2020 Alpinists (£650 I think?).


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

Saw that today:










SPB199 on the left, SPB201 on the right.

So until Seiko officially launches the later, I would refrain at throwing everything you have at them...


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

NicoD said:


> Saw that today:
> 
> View attachment 15660988
> 
> ...


This isn't the right comparison. It's the spb197 that's the same.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

clerkpalmer said:


> This isn't the right comparison. It's the spb197 that's the same.


SPB197 for which we have no proof exists other than a forum member saying it does and presenting a picture that anyone could have knocked up.


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

So in essence, we are speculating until proven right or wrong by Seiko.

Which is in essence why we are here on this forum 😉


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

NicoD said:


> Saw that today:
> 
> View attachment 15660988
> 
> ...


The price of the new "Mountain Sunset" (blargh) one is €790 per wornandwound, which is €90 less than the other one, Silk Mist or whatever it was called, which sold out in eight seconds.

It's £720 in the UK, or £70 more than the regular Alpinist, whether it's on a bracelet or a strap (they're both £650 here). Perhaps later, Seiko will launch one with the same colour but without the strap, LE branding or packaging, who knows. I'm sure that men who buy watches are excellent at waiting and seeing, and everyone will hold back this time .


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

imagwai said:


> SPB197 for which we have no proof exists other than a forum member saying it does and presenting a picture that anyone could have knocked up.


I pmd Seiko UK and they confirmed it exists. Waiting for more details.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> I'm sure that men who buy watches are excellent at waiting and seeing, and everyone will hold back this time .


Of course! You rarely find people who are quick buck flippers or desperately crave Instagram attention for having an "exclusive" $600 watch in the hobby.
Just a bunch of dudes drinking beer, talking football, and watching p0rn. /sarc 😎


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

clerkpalmer said:


> I pmd Seiko UK and they confirmed it exists. Waiting for more details.


I'm still reserving any judgement until we see the official release.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Just a bunch of dudes drinking beer, talking football, and watching p0rn. /sarc


All men's are doing that 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

imagwai said:


> I'm still reserving any judgement until we see the official release.


Same here, I don't believe it till I see it

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

DGTime said:


> I still hope is not going to happen.
> 
> A certain LE specs (in this case beeing the dial) has to be blocked from beeing used in a non limited edition watch, at least for 5 years, if not more.


Imagine not wanting other people to have nice things because you like to be the only one who has it.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

thatmofo said:


> Imagine not wanting other people to have nice things because you like to be the only one who has it.


Yup. Thank God there are no stupid rules like that.


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

GEO_79 said:


> Same here, I don't believe it till I see it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I'm with you but all evidence supports that this is happening unless the uproar here causes them to change their mind.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

clerkpalmer said:


> I'm with you but all evidence supports that this is happening *unless the uproar here causes them to change their mind*.


Yeah I wouldn't count on it lol.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

clerkpalmer said:


> I'm with you but all evidence supports that this is happening unless the uproar here causes them to change their mind.


If they do that, people will not buy these limited edition anymore. I'm talking about the people from the forums(collectors), regular people don't even know about these limited editions.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

GEO_79 said:


> If they do that, people will not buy these limited edition anymore. I'm talking about the people from the forums(collectors), regular people don't even know about these limited editions.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


You could be right but sometimes I am not so sure about that. The behavior of some hobbyists can be a bit irrational at times.
Some people are motivated by the lure of exclusivity and will be happy to have the Instagram and YouTube bragging rights for an LE for few months. Its how they roll.
The flippers and speculators will always try to do a quick buy and resell to cash in on a LE. They know that people jonesing and obsessing about a LE watch will not wait a few months for a larger production run. "They want that watch. They need that watch. They gotta have that watch". 1  The pump and dump time frame becomes smaller. So for Seiko, the issue becomes does the loss of the "smart marks" forum(collectors) for LEs offset the overall sales of those LEs to the regular "marks". 2

References
1- Castle Rock Entertainment. _A Few Good Men_. 1992.
2- OneWrestling.com. _Forum Discussion_. 1997.


"Smart mark" and "mark" is a carny term that was popularized on wrestling forums.
APA footnote protocols were not used in this reference section


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

clerkpalmer said:


> I'm with you but all evidence supports that this is happening unless the uproar here causes them to change their mind.


What evidence?


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> You could be right but sometimes I am not so sure about that. The behavior of some hobbyists can be a bit irrational at times.
> Some people are motivated by the lure of exclusivity and will be happy to have the Instagram and YouTube bragging rights for an LE for few months. Its how they roll.
> The flippers and speculators will always try to do a quick buy and resell to cash in on a LE. They know that people jonesing and obsessing about a LE watch will not wait a few months for a larger production run. They want that watch. They need that watch. They gotta have that watch. (A Few Good Men reference). The pump and dump time frame becomes smaller. So for Seiko, the issue becomes does the loss of the "smart marks" forum(collectors) for LEs offset the overall sales of those LEs to the regular "marks". 1
> 
> ...


We will see. This never happened before. I never seen a limited edition Seiko getting mass produced after 5-6 months. If this happens, people will start to moan , YouTubers will also start talk about it. I think the sales could go down in my opinion. In theory anyway 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

GEO_79 said:


> We will see. This never happened before. I never seen a limited edition Seiko getting mass produced after 5-6 months. If this happens, people will start to moan , YouTubers will also start talk about it. I think the sales could go down in my opinion. In theory anyway
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Yep I could certainly see that. But I can also see the "Exclusive types" and "Speculator/flippers types" convince themselves that there is still exclusivity and money to be made as early adopters of any future LE.

1- "Well maybe they won't mass produce this one and I can make a quick pile of cash if I take a gamble."
2- "If they don't mass produce this one, my Instagram is gonna blow up!"
3- "That numbered piece, box, packaging, paperwork, and straps is still a collectible item that can fetch a premium to the true collector."
4- "Guys, the Youtube rumor is this one is really gonna be an LE. I know a guy who knows a guy. Trust me"..

Perhaps in future releases Seiko could put something distinct on the LE dial in addition to numbering and packaging?. So if they wanted to do a trial run on the "Glacier Mist" color dial they could add "Alpinist" to that LE dial. The general production run does not get anything beyond the X and Prospex on the dial. Collectors would wet their pants if Seiko started putting "MarineMaster", "Alpinist", etc on LE production runs!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Perhaps in future releases Seiko could put something distinct on the LE dial in addition to numbering and packaging?. So if they wanted to do a trial run on the "Glacier Mist" color dial they could add "Alpinist" to that LE dial. The general production run does not get anything beyond the X and Prospex on the dial. Collectors would wet their pants if Seiko started putting "MarineMaster", "Alpinist", etc on LE production runs!


Sensible suggestion. Those who just like the general look of it and aren't bothered about the funky straps or packaging can buy the regular one. Whereas collectors and/or flippers can continue trading the LE amongst themselves at ever-increasing prices, because of the word on the dial.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I am a collector and I will never pay more for a limited edition with the only difference from the regular being Alpinist written on the dial  I am even on the verge of not counting a watch as a limited edition for only putting a different dial and strap on an otherwise totally unlimited and mass produced watch. That is why I always prefer micros, but this spb199 I really liked and bought. I will never forgive Seiko charging me 880EUR though if they re-release it for less on a steel bracelet. And not that I want to be the only owner of that dial, 2020 does not look a loneliness to me anyways. I just don't think it would be right, when you release something as a limited edition it is kinda of a contract, a promise. There are editions (especially Kickstarter) which declare from the onset that certain quantity of an unlimited watch is numbered, but that is not the case here with Seiko.


----------



## tanvir14 (Jun 23, 2019)

I was very close to picking one up -- never went through with it though because I have the _older_ blue alpy, and I'm in love with that. At the time I already had three alpinists, just recently sold the sarb017. now I'm left with the sharktooth and the blue alpy


----------



## kenerro (Jan 19, 2021)

svetoslav said:


> I am a collector and I will never pay more for a limited edition with the only difference from the regular being Alpinist written on the dial  I am even on the verge of not counting a watch as a limited edition for only putting a different dial and strap on an otherwise totally unlimited and mass produced watch. That is why I always prefer micros, but this spb199 I really liked and bought. I will never forgive Seiko charging me 880EUR though if they re-release it for less on a steel bracelet. And not that I want to be the only owner of that dial, 2020 does not look a loneliness to me anyways. I just don't think it would be right, when you release something as a limited edition it is kinda of a contract, a promise. There are editions (especially Kickstarter) which declare from the onset that certain quantity of an unlimited watch is numbered, but that is not the case here with Seiko.


So what kind of you capital gain you were expecting for your investment in the future? You bought a 880 euro watch. There is no change you could have made a fortune. Just because of short-term money makers it is actually good that Seiko releases a new unlimited version of this watch. And I also own this watch but I bought it because it looks good.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I've also bought because it looks good, but also because it is limited I've paid 880EUR, which I would have never paid if I knew the watch would be released as a non-limited model for a smaller price.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

This theoretical discussion is becoming tiresome.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Anyone know when this alleged metal bracelet non-limited version is supposed to be released?


----------



## yossxp (May 14, 2014)

Mountain Glacier Lume


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello owners of the gorgeous SPB199J1, Seiko will re-released the watch and I would like to hear your opinion:









Confirmed by my AD: Seiko is controversially...


Hello, I am a long lurker on these forums and this is my first post, I hope I am welcomed here :whistle: So I spoke to my AD today after I saw the post here regarding Seiko wanting to release the Alpinist SPB199J1 Mountain Glacier as an unlimited edition (SPB197J1) and he confirmed that to me...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

alec_kojro said:


> Hello owners of the gorgeous SPB199J1, Seiko will re-released the watch and I would like to hear your opinion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still unanswered questions for me. When is it being released? Is the dial colour really identical? How can we be sure that AD in your example really knows exactly all the details of this release either?

There is still no official announcement or release, and you're trying to get us to debate something based on hearsay atm.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Opinions have been put forth robustly in this thread already, so there's probably not much need to repeat them here, especially as you already started another thread about it .


----------



## Xhantos (Jun 8, 2019)

imagwai said:


> Is the dial colour really identical?


Well, in the end it is the exact same watch (Seiko already offers). Just like Le Tigre, Blue Steel, Magnum ('looks' of Zoolander).

A tad different a dial color and we all drool over.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

imagwai said:


> Still unanswered questions for me. When is it being released? Is the dial colour really identical? How can we be sure that AD in your example really knows exactly all the details of this release either?
> 
> There is still no official announcement or release, and you're trying to get us to debate something based on hearsay atm.


I spoke to my regular Seiko AD who told me it's coming the 5th March.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

imagwai said:


> Still unanswered questions for me. When is it being released? Is the dial colour really identical? How can we be sure that AD in your example really knows exactly all the details of this release either?
> 
> There is still no official announcement or release, and you're trying to get us to debate something based on hearsay atm.


maybe buy both and compare side by side, to be sure.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

pojo1806 said:


> I spoke to my regular Seiko AD who told me it's coming the 5th March.


Let's have the discussion then, shall we?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

pojo1806 said:


> I spoke to my regular Seiko AD who told me it's coming the 5th March.


beware the ides of march.

oh wait, that's 10 days earlier.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

One-Seventy said:


> Opinions have been put forth robustly in this thread already, so there's probably not much need to repeat them here, especially as you already started another thread about it .


I think you are right, I just spent a lot of time here looking at the pictures of the watch and I thought owners of the watch and people
like me who couldn't get the watch will be interested in what my AD told me. My intend was not to reopen old discussions....


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

imagwai said:


> Still unanswered questions for me. When is it being released? Is the dial colour really identical? How can we be sure that AD in your example really knows exactly all the details of this release either?
> 
> There is still no official announcement or release, and you're trying to get us to debate something based on hearsay atm.


Robert-Jan from Fratello also confirmed it:


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

alec_kojro said:


> Robert-Jan from Fratello also confirmed it:
> View attachment 15684486


Already saw that in the other thread. That was the AD I was referring to.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Cstokes23 said:


> I also don't agree with the argument that the so called 'limited edition' and pricing to match, should be happily considered as an early adopters fee. Had buyers been aware of the SPB197 when the limited edition was released, how many of them would still have been happy to pay the premium to have the watch early? Some, most probably. But I'd bet it wouldn't have sold as well, or as fast. It seems more like a way of duping buyers into rushing out and buying it. If you wanted the limited blue SPB089, there was no general release on bracelet or any other strap after the fact. I can see the point of view of wanting everyone to have access to a good looking alpinist, but in that case they shouldn't have gone down the limited edition route in my opinion.


I agree, I find the early adopter argument to be a bit disingenious, it's not like it's a Playstation 5 that is a regular production item where initial demand far exceeds supply, rather it's specifically marketed as a "limited edition," which for me usually (for any other brand) implies that the dial color itself will not be available in a subsequent regular release. By all means call it an "early adopter fee" if the regular production watch was announced at the same time, but with a 6 month delay in release date.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

I will copy paste my reply in the other thread, I hope this is ok:

I honestly did some research to check the *"Good move because of scalpers" theory*
and I don't think it makes sense, let me tell you why and please correct me if I am wrong:

Watchcahrts says there were around 37 listings on E-bay (sold + unsold) and 18 on the forum since the watch was released in November.
There are also 19 that are for sale right now, most of them for under 1000 Euros.
So the total is 74... there were 2000 pieces released from this model.. this is less
than 4% of the total released number. So in my opinion most of the people who
bought the watch kept it. And let us keep in mind that not everybody who sold the
watch is a scalper... actually the average price was between 900 and 1047


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

*If anybody is interested, you guys can get a refund from Seiko on for your SPB199.*


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

lol


----------



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

alec_kojro said:


> I will copy paste my reply in the other thread, I hope this is ok:
> 
> I honestly did some research to check the *"Good move because of scalpers" theory*
> and I don't think it makes sense, let me tell you why and please correct me if I am wrong:
> ...


What website is that please?

"May the enemies of Ireland never eat bread nor drink whiskey, but be afflicted with itching without the benefit of scratching."


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

iberfoptic said:


> What website is that please?
> 
> "May the enemies of Ireland never eat bread nor drink whiskey, but be afflicted with itching without the benefit of scratching."


Watchcharts.com


----------



## DustyFingers (May 23, 2018)

alec_kojro said:


> *If anybody is interested, you guys can get a refund from Seiko on for your SPB199.*


Do you have any more details? I'm guessing this isn't going to work for a lot of people because they have already worn the watch...


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

DustyFingers said:


> Do you have any more details? I'm guessing this isn't going to work for a lot of people because they have already worn the watch...


You can return your used watch, no problem and I would do it if I had one....


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Returning your watch, this is ridiculous, what is Seiko playing at? They are churning out LE's and new releases like piranhas in a feeding frenzy, not cool at all.

I am finished with this nonsense, they have so much goodwill as a company that people are prepared to forgive all sorts of QC failures, bezel alignment, chapter ring alignment, hand alignment, date alignment and then they pull this stunt.

I will stick with my classic Marinemasters SBDX001 and SBBN017 - classics which are a pleasure to wear.

Just strapping my BLRO on and closing the book on this farce.


----------



## Laolao (Aug 7, 2020)

petay993 said:


> Returning your watch, this is ridiculous, what is Seiko playing at? They are churning out LE's and new releases like piranhas in a feeding frenzy, not cool at all.
> 
> I am finished with this nonsense, they have so much goodwill as a company that people are prepared to forgive all sorts of QC failures, bezel alignment, chapter ring alignment, hand alignment, date alignment and then they pull this stunt.
> 
> ...


Yup, I don't want to return it, I like this watch. Plus the one I have is kind of accurate, I don't want to play the 6R35 lottery again.

They should have issued a statement explaining the reasons behind the move, and then reach out to their customers and send a gift card / discount for a next purchase. And in the event people are still not happy, take back the watch. Then, I would be fine, but I guess they don't have a customer service.

I will still buy Seiko, but I will think twice before hitting the 'buy' button.



tanvir14 said:


> I was very close to picking one up -- never went through with it though because I have the _older_ blue alpy, and I'm in love with that. At the time I already had three alpinists, just recently sold the sarb017. now I'm left with the sharktooth and the blue alpy


Totally, why they don't release the dark blue as a regular model ?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Laolao said:


> I will still buy Seiko, but I will think twice before hitting the 'buy' button.


Completists will have to buy it of course, they _need _to. Flippers and profit-seekers won't any more, but people who like the dial colour and the LE trappings will buy that and skip the series production version.

Interestingly Seiko has brought down the price of the January LE to £720, where the regular is £660. The list of the November LE was £800. I wouldn't be surprised if the February or March LE was closer still, and the whole LE business became more like a "first edition we test out on the Europeans", and the idea that it's special, the owner is somehow owed something, is reset. In the same way that owners of first-edition novels don't complain that the eighth edition has the same words in it .


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

One-Seventy said:


> Completists will have to buy it of course, they _need _to. Flippers and profit-seekers won't any more, but people who like the dial colour and the LE trappings will buy that and skip the series production version.
> 
> Interestingly Seiko has brought down the price of the January LE to £720, where the regular is £660. The list of the November LE was £800. I wouldn't be surprised if the February or March LE was closer still, and the whole LE business became more like a "first edition we test out on the Europeans", and the idea that it's special, the owner is somehow owed something, is reset. In the same way that owners of first-edition novels don't complain that the eighth edition has the same words in it .


But also the new one is limited for Europe only ; I've seen that in a Italian Seiko catalog . That guy from Germany ;Alec; posted a picture from that catalog with the watch.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Laolao (Aug 7, 2020)

GEO_79 said:


> View attachment 15690239


Still European exclusive ? If that's confirmed, that would be really weird.

Their head of marketing must be a headless chicken: "LE! LE! LE! European LE! Thai LE! No LE! US LE Blue! LE 2020! LE 145th birthday! Deep Forest LE! Deep Forest LE 2020! Deep Blue Ocean Forest Nicaragua 2021 Japan Only! Thai Diver 55th red panda LE !

I guess sometimes their marketing intern must be mixing up things... which I can totally understand. If only they had a customer service intern.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Laolao said:


> Still European exclusive ? If that's confirmed, that would be really weird.
> 
> Their head of marketing must be a headless chicken: "LE! LE! LE! European LE! Thai LE! No LE! US LE Blue! LE 2020! LE 145th birthday! Deep Forest LE! Deep Forest LE 2020! Deep Blue Ocean Forest Nicaragua 2021 Japan Only! Thai Diver 55th red panda LE !
> 
> I guess sometimes their marketing intern must be mixing up things... which I can totally understand. If only they had a customer service intern.


It says Edizione exclusiva per l'Europa with red. Look at the picture I've posted.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

petay993 said:


> Returning your watch, this is ridiculous, what is Seiko playing at? They are churning out LE's and new releases like piranhas in a feeding frenzy, not cool at all.
> ...
> Just strapping my BLRO on and closing the book on this farce.


If you signal that you own a BLRO as well as expensive Seikos, why are you even bothering with a pauper's Alpinist? it's not even a four-figure watch!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

GEO_79 said:


> But also the new one is limited for Europe only ; I've seen that in a Italian Seiko catalog . That guy from Germany ;Alec; posted a picture from that catalog with the watch.


So the new one is _also _an LE for the same region (possibly, see below)... somewhere along the chain, that sounds like a large marketing cock-up to me, rather than a conspiracy. If it was an LE, it wouldn't have a list _cheaper _than the standard bracelet Alpinist, which appears to be at the 790-800 level based on these Seiko retailers:









Seiko SPB117J1 Prospex


Seiko Prospex Alpinist watch SPB117J1 cal. 6R35, official distributor




www.laguardajoiers.com






https://www.steiner-juwelier.com/en/seiko-prospex-automatic-fieldmaster-spb117j1



Or maybe the price for the regular Alpinist is 729, but only in Italy. Is Italian VAT (IVA) lower there?









Watch - Mechanical - Unisex - Seiko - SPB117J1 - Watches


Movement: Mechanical Display: Analogue Features: Multifunction Water Resistance: Over 10 ATM waterproof Case material: Steel Case colour: Steel Dial colour: ...




oiritaly.it





I have been looking to see when stocks of the 201J1 come in. Per Fratello, it's not even a European limited edition; it's only available in the six countries that formed the European Coal and Steel Community in 1951. A Political Edition, if you will...


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

One-Seventy said:


> So the new one is _also _an LE for the same region... somewhere along the chain, that sounds like a large marketing cock-up to me, rather than a conspiracy. If it was an LE, it wouldn't have a list _cheaper _than the standard bracelet Alpinist, which appears to be at the 790-800 level based on these Seiko retailers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God knows about the Italian VAT ; I'm Romanian ; not italian... I just said what I've seen one the picture. Maybe it's not a limited number ; maybe it's just an European exclusive piece ; it will be sold only in Europe. I don't know .


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

One-Seventy said:


> If you signal that you own a BLRO as well as expensive Seikos, why are you even bothering with a pauper's Alpinist? it's not even a four-figure watch!


Owning higher priced watches does not preclude me from appreciating pieces designed and sold at a more modest price level.

I am about to order a Smiths gilt dial Everest next Sunday, stock permitting, that comes in at at grand total of £325.

I considered selling my Alpinist because I wasn't wearing it, the issue with the 197 release then gave me the impetus to move it on so I put it on eBay in auction format so someone else could determine the appropriate pricing and hopefully enjoy it.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Further to your new message, we want to inform you that sometimes certain product launches are less relevant than others.
We understand your position and that we have passed the information on to our Japanese colleagues.
And this is also why we offer you, if you wish, to refund your purchase.
We remain at your disposal for any further information and thank you for your kind understanding.
Best Regards
Service clienèle e-Boutique SEIKO
SEIKO FRANCE

I think I'll keep the watch after all, as the last Seiko ever in my collection.
After all I have not paid over retail and I really like the watch.


----------



## DGTime (Jun 24, 2019)

I am not into watches from a long time, so I am maybe not aquanted to the procedures that ADs and brands are used to solve this kind of issues, like handling the complaints on the case of SPB199J1.
1. Offering to refund a watch, even if it is already worn, seems a lot of money. What are they doing with the returned watch? 
2. Wouldn't be more commercialy easy and less expensive for them, to apologise and as a "sign of apreciation to your commitment to Seiko", bla, bla,.... to propose a solid voucher to a new watch? 😊 That in case, that they care to keep you interested in buying more Seiko watches.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

svetoslav said:


> Further to your new message, we want to inform you that sometimes certain product launches are less relevant than others.
> We understand your position and that we have passed the information on to our Japanese colleagues.
> And this is also why we offer you, if you wish, to refund your purchase.
> We remain at your disposal for any further information and thank you for your kind understanding.
> ...


Why don't you return the 899£ LE version, and buy the 760£ new version?


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

It is 880EUR not GBP, and I really like the straps with two separate butterfly clasps, I actually prefer this watch on leather. Plus the inconvenience of shipping the watch to my friend in France through which I've bought it from Seiko boutique Paris. And the packaging of this limited version is stellar  And after all not those 120EUR are my main problem, it is the removing of the feeling that I own a very special, rare watch. Now I have to look at this blue Alpinist the same way I look at my green one.


----------



## DGTime (Jun 24, 2019)

If I will decide to return the watch, I will need to sent the watch from Romania to Germany and ask my friend there to return it, and cash back 853 EUR. Then I need to wait and buy it again with 700 EUR. The cost and the hassle will be worth more then 153 EUR I gain.
I didn't buy the watch for making a profit.

I am disappointed that:

- I made a considerable effort to buy it in Germany, getting it delivered to a proxy address, then arrange to be sent in Romania. Besides costs, it is a matter of stress, of asking favours from friends and time lost. And it was all in vain, because I could stay cool and buy my watch cheaper and easier. 
- My trust in Seiko as a onest brand is distroyed so it will give me a a lot of headache and thoughts when trying to by a new Seiko. And to be sure, there are some pieces that I still really like.
- Seiko did not issue (till now) any position to explain their act, and to apologise for the situation to the loyal LE buyers. The offer of refund is like: "We don't care about your loyalty. You don't like what we did? Take the money, we have plenty of them, and go f**k yourself!" 
- I will definitely need to stay away of any LE from Seiko. 

It is not always about money!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I don't understand where all this loyalty comes from. 

Any manufacture of any component does not give a hoot about you or anyone but the bottom line.

Get real you guys.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

If you are offended by Seiko's actions then don't buy any more LE's.

I know I won't be as this incident and the sheer torrent is taking away their credibility, it might be something of a Pyrrhic victory if something tasty comes out down the line but I have made my decision and I am comfortable with it.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

As I said on another thread, the Presage Blue Enamel SPB069 was not reissued as standard model (two or three years later they made one with the 6R27 with the same enamel, though) and flpperscalpers made their day. Bad from Seiko. Now they do the opposite. Bad from Seiko again. Whatever it does, Seiko is evil for some people.

Guys, you should be more tempered about this brand (or any). Some people sweat pure hatred so bad that they surely reek. The opposite is not healthy either, not all from Seiko is gold and shouldn't be paid as such. 

The line between love and hate is very thin, so beware of your sanity and health issues caused by somatization.

After all, they are just unanimated objects without soul.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

DGTime said:


> If I will decide to return the watch, I will need to sent the watch from Romania to Germany and ask my friend there to return it, and cash back 853 EUR. Then I need to wait and buy it again with 700 EUR. The cost and the hassle will be worth more then 153 EUR I gain.
> I didn't buy the watch for making a profit.
> 
> I am disappointed that:
> ...


I absolutely agree with your opinion. I personally have decided to not ever buy any new Seiko, be it LE or not, even if I really like some future models. I am disappointed and even disgusted by their marketing and will vote against this brand by not spending a single $ on their products.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

DonJ53 said:


> I don't understand where all this loyalty comes from.
> 
> Any manufacture of any component does not give a hoot about you or anyone but the bottom line.
> 
> Get real you guys.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

DGTime said:


> If I will decide to return the watch, I will need to sent the watch from Romania to Germany and ask my friend there to return it, and cash back 853 EUR. Then I need to wait and buy it again with 700 EUR. The cost and the hassle will be worth more then 153 EUR I gain.
> I didn't buy the watch for making a profit.
> 
> I am disappointed that:
> ...


The situation sucks for you and others to buy the LE and for it to then be generally released. As for you having a convoluted return, that's really on you: you had a friend buy it in another territory and send it to you in yours. A great idea when all goes according to plan, obtaining something that was not made available to you, but as we know with watches, and other goods in general, can and do go wrong (obviously not in this case), and when that happens you may have problems with resolving the matter. I imagine you wouldn't feel so bitter if Seiko's offer was made directly to you, but as you're not the actually buyer it isn't.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

konners said:


> The situation sucks for you and others to buy the LE and for it to then be generally released. As for you having a convoluted return, that's really on you: you had a friend buy it in another territory and send it to you in yours. A great idea when all goes according to plan, obtaining something that was not made available to you, but as we know with watches, and other goods in general, can and do go wrong (obviously not in this case), and when that happens you may have problems with resolving the matter. I imagine you wouldn't feel so bitter if Seiko's offer was made directly to you, but as you're not the actually buyer it isn't.


I bought it and it's not that bad, this one will be limited for Europe as well , it's not generally released. It says in this Italian catalogue that is an exclusive edition for Europe.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Yep, exclusive for Europe, but unlimited


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

And let's be honest, there is no exclusivity. How many Americans for example bought the SPB199? How many of us have Zimbes or JDMs? It means nothing. Everything can be bought and shipped everywhere. Before the days of the internet, European exclusive might've actually meant you couldn't buy one from anywhere else.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

The phrase "exclusive" when read in conjunction with Seiko is now meaningless. Let's face it we are being taken for a ride. They are somewhat late to the inflated price/limited release party here in Europe but by God they are making up for lost time.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

DGTime said:


> If I will decide to return the watch, I will need to sent the watch from Romania to Germany and ask my friend there to return it, and cash back 853 EUR. Then I need to wait and buy it again with 700 EUR. The cost and the hassle will be worth more then 153 EUR I gain.


You may to do the whole Germany proxy thing again as this new SPB199J1 is also "limited to Europe". Of course, demand should be lower for this dial colour because those who wanted it, bought the LE in the first place. However, used prices at 2x retail price suggest there is still a lot of demand for it.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> And let's be honest, there is no exclusivity. How many Americans for example bought the SPB199? How many of us have Zimbes or JDMs? It means nothing. *Everything can be bought and shipped everywhere*. Before the days of the internet, European exclusive might've actually meant you couldn't buy one from anywhere else.


True, but at cost and risk. Of course the internet makes everything _faster _- not necessarily better.


----------



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

What is the actual model number of the new Alpinist which is becoming available? Also is it possible to purchase an oem bracelet separate 


“May the enemies of Ireland never eat bread nor drink whiskey, but be afflicted with itching without the benefit of scratching.”


----------



## Emancipator12 (Jun 8, 2017)

I got the spb199 a month ago, and i am keeping it.
I was lucky to get 20% of retail price, as the AD (whom i know personally) had used the watch on new years eve.
(there was absolutely no marks on it after that one use)
I have ordered the M0TZ411J0 steel bracelet, letting me have the LE for less than retail, with a steel bracelet.
So I am pretty satisfied.
And it is such a beautiful watch.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

6L35 said:


> As I said on another thread, the Presage Blue Enamel SPB069 was not reissued as standard model (two or three years later they made one with the 6R27 with the same enamel, though) and flpperscalpers made their day. Bad from Seiko. Now they do the opposite. Bad from Seiko again. Whatever it does, Seiko is evil for some people.


Maybe Seiko should stop attempting to manipulate the market with limited editions?


----------



## StigiSon (May 5, 2013)

I'm selling mine, and I haven't been able to wear any of my other Seikos either since I heard of this. Seiko just makes me nauseous. I don't care about the money, but part of the charm of buying this watch, apart from the lovely dial, was the fact that it was supposed to be a limited piece. 

I have often recommended Seiko when people ask me for advice when planning to get a new watch, but that is now a thing of the past.


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

i don't really get the Alpinist. Its not a diver or a dress watch but apparently it's a field watch for mountain climbing with 200m water resistance.

i mean if i ever encounter a 200m deep mountain in a field then i know what i need but until then i don't get it?
apparently it's a copy of a watch another maker did but it just seems kinda gash to me


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

sh0wtime said:


> i don't really get the Alpinist. Its not a diver or a dress watch but apparently it's a field watch for mountain climbing with 200m water resistance.
> 
> i mean if i ever encounter a 200m deep mountain in a field then i know what i need but until then i don't get it?
> apparently it's a copy of a watch another maker did but it just seems kinda gash to me


A copy of a watch another maker did? Care to expand on that?


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

StigiSon said:


> I'm selling mine, and I haven't been able to wear any of my other Seikos either since I heard of this. Seiko just makes me nauseous. I don't care about the money, but part of the charm of buying this watch, apart from the lovely dial, was the fact that it was supposed to be a limited piece.
> 
> I have often recommended Seiko when people ask me for advice when planning to get a new watch, but that is now a thing of the past.


Why don't you just return it for the money back refund the folks were talking about?
Isn't it a hassle to sell it?


----------



## StigiSon (May 5, 2013)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Why don't you just return it for the money back refund the folks were talking about?
> Isn't it a hassle to sell it?


My AD will not take it back, and the Norwegian Seiko representatives told me to talk to the AD. I guess there are different approaches to this in different countries.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

StigiSon said:


> I'm selling mine, and I haven't been able to wear any of my other Seikos either since I heard of this. Seiko just makes me nauseous. I don't care about the money, but part of the charm of buying this watch, apart from the lovely dial, was the fact that it was supposed to be a limited piece.
> 
> I have often recommended Seiko when people ask me for advice when planning to get a new watch, but that is now a thing of the past.


 more for the rest of us!


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Tantrums all day long. It's amusing.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

*Here is some price data I found on watchcharts for 53 sales. Not sure if this will change with the spb197 European release.
The LE spb199 prices started dropping before any announcement of the non-limited spb197 on bracelet. Maybe
this is one of those LEs that was scooped up by scalpers and flippers and never found an audience with
retail customers? The numbers do not indicate a lot of forum/Ebay sales or interest in the spb199 release.*


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Seiko SPB201J1








Seiko Alpinist 2021 Limited Edition Men's Watch SPB201J1


Limited to just 2,021 numbered pieces available only in Europe, this Seiko Alpinist 2021 Limited Edition SPB201J1 is from the Alpinist...




www.watchnation.com


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> View attachment 15701998
> 
> 
> *Here is some price data I found on watchcharts for 53 sales. Not sure if this will change with the spb197 European release.
> ...


*
This is the case with almost all LE, I checked a few, here is another one for you:

Seiko SRPE835 Sports Brian May Limited Edition *


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

*Seiko SPB107Prospex Diver Topper Limited Edition








*


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

pojo1806 said:


> Seiko SPB201J1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaaand out of stock.

Actually it's out of stock everywhere. The real measure of a Seiko LE is the retail margin uplift once the stock hits the secondary after it's been hoovered. Everything else is just gravy.


----------



## Jericho.dedios (Mar 3, 2020)

Will you consider this worth it for the after market going rate?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

One-Seventy said:


> Aaaaand out of stock.
> 
> Actually it's out of stock everywhere. The real measure of a Seiko LE is the retail margin uplift once the stock hits the secondary after it's been hoovered. Everything else is just gravy.


Almost all shops still have it here in Germany


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Has anyone taken advantage of the refund and returned their "LE" spb199 yet?

Will you be buying the spb197?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Has anyone taken advantage of the refund and returned their "LE" spb199 yet?
> 
> Will you be buying the spb197?


Some on the Alpi Facebook group did, I reserved a 197 for me, but thinking now about returning
it and waiting for the price to go to the usual Alpi price 500-550 euro


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

alec_kojro said:


> Some on the Alpi Facebook group did, I reserved a 197 for me, but thinking now about returning
> it and waiting for the price to go to the usual Alpi price 500-550 euro


Did you receive the spb197 already?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

alec_kojro said:


> Almost all shops still have it here in Germany


Bricks and mortar? If so, I can't get there and I'm surprised German non-essential shops are open. Steiner - you can pre-order it online, sure, but stock expected February. Olfert the same - due next week. Can I be bothered to get up at 5 am and hit F5, probably not 

Out of stock in Norway, Sweden, Spain and the UK, however it seems Seiko is only officially selling them in the original European Coal and Steel Community countries (I'm not joking; see Fratello's article for details). So any dealers outside those countries are buying whatever's left on a grey-market basis.

One UK seller offered me the chance to pay in full and receive "in future" so I'll probably skip it and get the new brown one...


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

alec_kojro said:


> Some on the Alpi Facebook group did, I reserved a 197 for me, but thinking now about returning
> it and waiting for the price to go to the usual Alpi price 500-550 euro


I googled and I can't find anything about spb197 , only the discussion from watcuseek Seiko.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Did you receive the spb197 already?


No, is not on the market. We can't even see a proper picture of the watch

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

GEO_79 said:


> I googled and I can't find anything about spb197 , only the discussion from watcuseek Seiko.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Did you receive the spb197 already?


My AD said in 3 weeks it will be here.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

alec_kojro said:


> My AD said in 3 weeks it will be here.


In that screen shot that guy is talking about returning the spb199 European limited edition. I'm talking about the spb197, the one with metal bracelet , I googled and I couldn't find anything. Only the discussions from Seiko watchuseek and another 2-3 forums.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

alec_kojro said:


> My AD said in 3 weeks it will be here.


Okay. But I am confused. You said "I reserved a 197 for me, but thinking now about returning
it and waiting for the price to go to the usual Alpi price 500-550 euro".
How can you return something that you haven't even received yet?
Did the AD make you pay up front in full or did you have to put down a deposit?
Since its a general release in Europe, cant you just tell them to cancel it and get
your money back? Why do they make you return something that hasn't even shipped
yet? These ADs seem a bit heavy handed with their demands.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Has anyone taken advantage of the refund and returned their "LE" spb199 yet?
> 
> Will you be buying the spb197?


No and No


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Okay. But I am confused. You said "I reserved a 197 for me, but thinking now about returning
> it and waiting for the price to go to the usual Alpi price 500-550 euro".
> How can you return something that you haven't even received yet?
> Did the AD make you pay up front in full or did you have to put down a deposit?
> ...


My AD reserved one for me, I will probably first take it and have a look at it... like I do with 
all my watches and then maybe return it..... I hope this explains the situation


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

alec_kojro said:


> My AD reserved one for me, I will probably first take it and have a look at it... like I do with
> all my watches and then maybe return it..... I hope this explains the situation


But why I can't find anything all over internet about this new unlimited spb197? I found only a month old discussion on a few forums , nothing else.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Because it's not released yet, you can search for spb209, 210 and 211. They are unlimited world wide released. Do you find anything from a official source? 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Luftwaffel said:


> Because it's not released yet, you can search for spb209, 210 and 211. They are unlimited world wide released. Do you find anything from a official source?
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


He said that he made a preorder from a dealer, usually you can make a preorder online as well , even if it's not released yet.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

alec_kojro said:


> My AD reserved one for me, I will probably first take it and have a look at it... like I do with
> all my watches and then maybe return it..... I hope this explains the situation


Does this AD make you pay for it upfront to reserve it?
Or do you pay for it after it comes in?
I know a lot of people are getting sick of all these shady AD reindeer games that are going down.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Does this AD make you pay for it upfront to reserve it?
> Or do you pay for it after it comes in?
> I know a lot of people are getting sick of all these shady AD reindeer games that are going down.


I always buy there, no payment made.....


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

I bought a SPB199


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

alec_kojro said:


> I bought a SPB199


Congrats! I thought you are waiting to get the unlimited version.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

GEO_79 said:


> Congrats! I thought you are waiting to get the unlimited version.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I was! but couldn't help it, was a really good price


----------



## 1645 (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

1645 said:


> View attachment 15720628


anyone still want to argue they are the same colour


----------



## 1645 (Jan 10, 2020)

After the release of the SPB197J1 the only thing that stands out as a limited edition are the two Straps that came with the Mountain Glacier Alpinist 🤣


----------



## adamjaffeback (Jul 22, 2019)

Yea, Im searching every morning and seeing more and more links for sale or pre-order:


Seiko Prospex Alpinist SPB197J1 European Exclusive
Seiko Watch Alpinist European Exclusive Emerald Gray | W Hamond Luxury Watches
SEIKO PROSPEX ALPINIST MOUNTAIN SUNSET SPB197J1
What's worrying me, as an American who wants this watch, is almost all of the marketing talks of _European_ _exclusivity_, which is in direct contrast to my conversation with Seiko UK, who said it would be worldwide.

As others have mentioned, I may also wait for the price to come down to post-release Alpi levels, but my worry with this one is that Seiko will discontinue it quickly after having caused so much ire.

If anyone sees it pop up in the USA, post link!


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

adamjaffeback said:


> Seiko Watch Alpinist European Exclusive Emerald Gray | W Hamond Luxury Watches
> SEIKO PROSPEX ALPINIST MOUNTAIN SUNSET SPB197J1


Slightly confusing still. The colour looks similar or possibly the same as the limited edition in some pics, but there is at least one where it looks more grey, and despite the model number being the same on both those links, one calls it "mountain sunset" and the other calls it "emerald gray". So which is it?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Joll71 said:


> anyone still want to argue they are the same colour


What do you mean? are they not the same color?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

imagwai said:


> Slightly confusing still. The colour looks similar or possibly the same as the limited edition in some pics, but there is at least one where it looks more grey, and despite the model number being the same on both those links, one calls it "mountain sunset" and the other calls it "emerald gray". So which is it?


It is the exact same watch, why are we still arguing about it?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

alec_kojro said:


> It is the exact same watch, why are we still arguing about it?


Because I haven't seen anything 100% definitive announcing this watch yet, or any decent pictures, and at least one of those descriptions is wrong.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

imagwai said:


> Because I haven't seen anything 100% definitive announcing this watch yet, or any decent pictures, and at least one of those descriptions is wrong.


🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

alec_kojro said:


> 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


Why is it so laughable that I want to see a decent photo of the dial for the 197?


----------



## adamjaffeback (Jul 22, 2019)

Finally got an American AD to answer my questions about the 197 today. My fears were confirmed: Europe exclusively.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

1645 said:


> After the release of the SPB197J1 the only thing that stands out as a limited edition are the two Straps that came with the Mountain Glacier Alpinist 🤣


And the packaging instead of Seiko's toilet-paper box. (And the reference number.) That may actually be enough for some.

Didn't realise the LE version came with a proper deployant clasp either - better than the usual tin buckle.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

adamjaffeback said:


> Finally got an American AD to answer my questions about the 197 today. My fears were confirmed: Europe exclusively.


The also-European 201J1 appears to be sold out. However, it looks like the greys have had their passions cooled, as the secondary market price is barely higher than list. Greys are buying at a discount, making a small margin, but enthusiastic punters still get what they want without having to lube up. Win-win. The only losers are the flippers buying because they dream of sweet profits - looks like they're SOL!


----------



## 1645 (Jan 10, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> And the packaging instead of Seiko's toilet-paper box. (And the reference number.) That may actually be enough for some.
> 
> Didn't realise the LE version came with a proper deployant clasp either - better than the usual tin buckle.


You are absolutely right, the packaging for the SPB199J1 & SPB201J1 is far better and somewhat in-line with their 55th Anniversary Divers that got released in 2020. The Deployant Clasp is a nice touch and the Leather Straps are more supple and extrude much better quality than what was previously offered by Seiko.


----------



## 1645 (Jan 10, 2020)

Joll71 said:


> anyone still want to argue they are the same colour


Seiko lovers and haters alike are going to have a field day comparing the two watch dials in March. I am assuming it will be a sad and frustrating day for all SPB199J1 owners.

The most unthoughtful and pointless release so far by Seiko.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

1645 said:


> Seiko lovers and haters alike are going to have a field day comparing the two watch dials in March. I am assuming it will be a sad and frustrating day for *all *SPB199J1 owners.


_All_? What about the ones who bought it because they liked the bits, and don't fret about what other people buy or whether they paid less? Sad? Frustrated?

Sorry, this is WUS, I forgot...









As you point out, the packaging alone makes it a nice ownership proposition. Spending £1,200 on a SPB143 to get the same toilet box you get with a £49 Seiko 5, I felt a bit short-changed.


----------



## 1645 (Jan 10, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> _All_? What about the ones who bought it because they liked the bits, and don't fret about what other people buy or whether they paid less? Sad? Frustrated?
> 
> Sorry, this is WUS, I forgot...
> View attachment 15724268
> ...


I am certainly one of them, not really fretting over the release of the SPB197J1 but to be honest I will miss the exclusivity aspect of the SPB199J1. The bits (Packaging + Straps) definately help and somewhat make-up for this lost love but let's see the brighter side; It's not always bad to own an infamous timepiece in the watch world 😉


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

The SPB199 and SPB197 next to each other.....


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> View attachment 15734061
> 
> 
> The SPB199 and SPB197 next to each other.....


Can't wait to get my SPB197!


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

alec_kojro said:


> View attachment 15734061
> 
> 
> The SPB199 and SPB197 next to each other.....


are we sure that its the same color though, I mean look at it. The dial on the left doesn't look as crisp and focused as the one on the right we can't tell if they the same.
I mean did the CEO of Seiko Shinji Hattori come out and say its the same dial, if not we can't trust you -------- "end sarcasm"


----------



## morigon5555 (Sep 24, 2020)

alec_kojro said:


> View attachment 15734061
> 
> 
> The SPB199 and SPB197 next to each other.....


Does 197 look more like Gray when I look at the photos? Is it the amount of light? However, the period from hitting a limited item to selling a regular item is shortened. What's more, with the same dial, the price will be reduced. I'll lose trust, SEIKO.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Joll71 said:


> anyone still want to argue they are the same colour


Challenge accepted.


----------



## morigon5555 (Sep 24, 2020)

6L35 said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> View attachment 15736001





6L35 said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> View attachment 15736001


Hi! Do you think the limited edition and 197are the same color? Or is it different? Please give us your frank opinion.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

morigon5555 said:


> Hi! Do you think the limited edition and 197are the same color? Or is it different? Please give us your frank opinion.


Hard to say from pictures, indeed.


----------



## morigon5555 (Sep 24, 2020)

6L35 said:


> Hard to say from pictures, indeed.
> 
> View attachment 15736086


You're right. SEIKO did something really troublesome. If SEIKO publishes the details, there will be no controversy, and if the dials are the same color, change the color of the dial index. I think I was able to differentiate it from the limited edition products and probably convinced the limited edition buyers.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

6L35 said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> View attachment 15736001


hmm my point was that in the pic I referred to, the first one with them side by side, they clearly _aren't_ the same colour


----------



## morigon5555 (Sep 24, 2020)

Joll71 said:


> hmm my point was that in the pic I referred to, the first one with them side by side, they clearly _aren't_ the same colour


Thank you for your valuable opinions. The dial has a unique reflection, and the colors look different depending on the viewing angle. I have to wait for a detailed review of those who bought both.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

morigon5555 said:


> Thank you for your valuable opinions. The dial has a unique reflection, and the colors look different depending on the viewing angle. I have to wait for a detailed review of those who bought both.


yes mate we'll only find out when the new one is out there in the world. I have to say I'm not fussed either way, but find it strange that all the official Seiko images so far show different colours - one a green blue, the other a grey blue


----------



## morigon5555 (Sep 24, 2020)

Joll71 said:


> yes mate we'll only find out when the new one is out there in the world. I have to say I'm not fussed either way, but find it strange that all the official Seiko images so far show different colours - one a green blue, the other a grey blue


Yeah. It's not a clear photo, so it's even harder to tell. I'm sure there will be SEIKO enthusiasts who own both, so I'll wait. I'm looking forward! Thank you!


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

*Guys it is the same watch confirmed by Seiko, why are we still talking if it is the same color? the guy who posted the video already said it the exact same watch....








*


----------



## morigon5555 (Sep 24, 2020)

alec_kojro said:


> *Guys it is the same watch confirmed by Seiko, why are we still talking if it is the same color? the guy who posted the video already said it the exact same watch....
> 
> View attachment 15736315
> *


That was the case. Where did you watch the video?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

morigon5555 said:


> That was the case. Where did you watch the video?


Facebook


----------



## morigon5555 (Sep 24, 2020)

alec_kojro said:


> Facebook


Thank you! Facebook I have to apply for a friend I can't watch the video, right?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

morigon5555 said:


> Thank you! Facebook I have to apply for a friend I can't watch the video, right?


it is on the seiko group


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Joll71 said:


> hmm my point was that in the pic I referred to, the first one with them side by side, they clearly _aren't_ the same colour


Sorry, it seems I got it wrong.



morigon5555 said:


> You're right. SEIKO did something really troublesome. If SEIKO publishes the details, there will be no controversy, and if the dials are the same color, change the color of the dial index. I think I was able to differentiate it from the limited edition products and probably convinced the limited edition buyers.


In few months we won't remember this issue for sure.


----------



## Zeikopath (Feb 28, 2021)

If you are from the US and would like to sell your SPB199J1, please let me know


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Zeikopath said:


> If you are from the US and would like to sell your SPB199J1, please let me know


No! All the troooooo Seiko fans have hurled theirs into the trash in protest, and have sworn off buying Seikos from now on, and _at least _until the shops open again tomorrow morning.


----------



## DGTime (Jun 24, 2019)

6L35 said:


> Hard to say from pictures, indeed.
> 
> View attachment 15736086


In pictures that you posted you have SPB199J1 LE Mountain Glacier and SPB201J1 LE Mountain Sunset 😂
There is no SPB199J1 to compare colors.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

DGTime said:


> In pictures that you posted you have SPB199J1 LE Mountain Glacier and SPB201J1 LE Mountain Sunset
> There is no SPB199J1 to compare colors.


I posted another one of the 197 some posts above.









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## morigon5555 (Sep 24, 2020)

morigon5555 said:


> Thank you! Facebook I have to apply for a friend I can't watch the video, right?





DGTime said:


> In pictures that you posted you have SPB199J1 LE Mountain Glacier and SPB201J1 LE Mountain Sunset 😂
> There is no SPB199J1 to compare colors.


He kindly replied, so don't make a fool of yourself.


DGTime said:


> In pictures that you posted you have SPB199J1 LE Mountain Glacier and SPB201J1 LE Mountain Sunset 😂
> There is no SPB199J1 to compare colors.


ridiculous
Stop posting!
Choose your words!
You're rude to him!


----------



## DGTime (Jun 24, 2019)

morigon5555 said:


> He kindly replied, so don't make a fool of yourself.
> 
> ridiculous
> Stop posting!
> ...


What are the words that you don't like? Where are your anger coming from? I thought I corrected a mistake. 
Anyway, don't worry to answer. I am done with this discussion. 
Have fun! Make love nor war! 😂


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Ok boys, we are all friends


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice limited edition strap ))


----------



## theunsureavenger (Feb 9, 2021)

I think we can all agree that there is no denying we have ourselves a big F you from our lovely decision maker over at seiko Japan. It's the same watch head as the 199. That's as clear as a blue sky with a mountain glacier landscape.


----------



## theunsureavenger (Feb 9, 2021)

anrex said:


> View attachment 15739115
> View attachment 15739117


Lovely combo here 👌


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

theunsureavenger said:


> I think we can all agree that there is no denying we have ourselves a big F you from our lovely decision maker over at seiko Japan. It's the same watch head as the 199. That's as clear as a blue sky with a mountain glacier landscape.


If that's how you take it, them so be it. If every Seiko enthusiast got upset that Seiko pushed out a regular variant with the same dial as an LE, and swore off Seiko forever, other buyers would take their place. Seiko knows this, because a lot of people willingly bent over for the flippers when they started their bulk buying and gouging. And the same time, the flippers just took an absolute bath, so next time they'll think twice before screwing enthusiasts. So it's up to you how you see it.


----------



## theunsureavenger (Feb 9, 2021)

someone else mentioned this... of course a world apart but looks like seiko took some inspiration from A Lange and söhne...


----------



## noenmon (Nov 19, 2013)

theunsureavenger said:


> someone else mentioned this... of course a world apart but looks like seiko took some inspiration from A Lange and söhne...
> View attachment 15749347


Yeah, obviously, but on the other hand that Lange is heavily inspired by this Casio


----------



## theunsureavenger (Feb 9, 2021)

noenmon said:


> Yeah, obviously, but on the other hand that Lange is heavily inspired by this Casio
> 
> View attachment 15749621


😂😉 colours my friend... colours. And a touch of jest.


----------



## theunsureavenger (Feb 9, 2021)

…


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

theunsureavenger said:


> I own the 199 and have ordered the 197. Now I don't need to swap straps ?


If the 199 and 197 are the same watch, why did you order both of them?


----------



## theunsureavenger (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm


Teddy Blanchard said:


> If the 199 and 197 are the same watch, why did you order both of them?


I told you... so I don't need to change straps ?


----------



## theunsureavenger (Feb 9, 2021)

This looks so nice


----------



## StigiSon (May 5, 2013)

One-Seventy said:


> If that's how you take it, them so be it. If every Seiko enthusiast got upset that Seiko pushed out a regular variant with the same dial as an LE, and swore off Seiko forever, other buyers would take their place. Seiko knows this, because a lot of people willingly bent over for the flippers when they started their bulk buying and gouging. And the same time, the flippers just took an absolute bath, so next time they'll think twice before screwing enthusiasts. So it's up to you how you see it.


Not everyone who bought this watch are flippers. I bought this watch because i think it looks very nice, and partly because it's cool to have a watch that not so many others have. I don't care if I only get half of my money back when I sell my Mountain Glacier, I never wear the damn thing any more.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

StigiSon said:


> Not everyone who bought this watch are flippers. I bought this watch because i think it looks very nice, and partly because it's cool to have a watch that not so many others have. I don't care if I only get half of my money back when I sell my Mountain Glacier, I never wear the damn thing any more.


It is the same with me. I like the watch, but after loosing all the exclusivity it will stay in my collection just to remind me never to buy anything from Seiko again. And please take my place, thousands of new customers, I am happy as long as I am not one. The arrogance and disregard for its fans of Seiko is unbelievable.


----------



## mkildare (Feb 26, 2019)

I agree. I've had enough of Seiko now.

For what its worth, here is my email exchange with Beth Sedgewick at Seiko UK Service centre regarding the 197

23 Feb 2021
Good morning,
As a Seiko Alpinist watch collector (with 6 in my collection), I was excited to secure an SPB199J1 Limited Edition from W. Hamond in Leeds. However, I am now frustrated and very disappointed to learn of the imminent general release of the SPB197J1 with identical dial and Stainless steel bracelet.
Yes, the packaging and straps may be different, but the main selling point was the steel blue dial which is IDENTICAL on both watches. Turning to forums, other collectors feel equally let down. Surely the idea of a limited Edition is its exclusivity, and in releasing the SPB197J1, I feel that Seiko has let me down. In fact, I have to say that I now find it difficult to wear the watch.
I contacted W. Hamond about a refund or complimentary steel bracelet, which I’ve heard (but have no proof of) that Seiko was offering if a disappointed and upset customer contacted their AD. My AD came back to me this morning to say that Seiko UK is making no allowance for this situation. If this is the case I will (with a very heavy heart) no longer be purchasing Seiko watches.
Kind regards,
Michael Kildare

Seiko Reply 23 Feb 2021
Dear Mr Kildare,
Thank you for your email about the SPB199.
As we did not sell this watch to you, we cannot comment on your specific case. We have however spoken to the retailer on your behalf and asked them to contact you to discuss directly.
They should be getting in contact with you shortly.
If you have any questions in the meantime, please do let me know.
Kind regards,
Beth Sedgewick
Service Centre Manager

After hearing nothing back from W. Hamond / Jura watches, I sent Beth a further email on the 2nd March

Good afternoon Beth,
Further to your email from the 23rd Feb (below), just to let you know that I am still waiting to hear from Jura watch. Can I kindly ask you to remind them to make contact with me?
Kind regards,
Michael Kildare

Seiko reply 2nd March
Dear Michael,
I am sorry to hear that you haven’t heard from your retailer yet. I will mention it to them again.
In the meantime, it may be worth calling the store or sending an email if you have their contact?
Kind regards,
Beth Sedgewick
Service Centre Manager

My response 3rd March
Good morning Beth
Be assured that he last thing I want to do is waste your time. However, my reason for contacting Seiko was because I had already discussed the issue with the seller, W Hamond/Jura Watches who, after looking into the matter and informing me that they discussed with Seiko, stated that they were unwilling/unable to help. On contacting the Leeds branch, I was informed that the sales person I bought the watch from (Sandor Mezei) no longer works there).
I’m sure you can therefore appreciate that contacting the store again after the original negative response would not be effective.
....and the SPB197J1 ‘non-limited’ version on steel bracelet is due to launch in just a few days time!
Regards,
Michael Kildare

Seiko response, 4th March
Dear Michael,
Thank you for your response.
As you purchased your watch through Jura, any conversations about the product must be had through them. We have spoken to Jura about the situation however, the discussions and final decisions must be taken by them.
I am very sorry I could not offer you more help. I will ask Jura Watches account manager to contact them again and ask them to get in touch.

Still no contact from W. Hamond Jura. I'll update if I get a response.

Make of it what you will, but I've given up now. I'll keep my SARB017, SPB089 and SPB123 (as a place holder for the SARB013 I'll probably never get!), sell my others and call it 'case closed'.

I will, of course, follow any forthcoming Alpinist releases with interest, and look forward to seeing how many more 'Japanese mountain/lake/forest inspired colours at various times of the day' make their way onto their dials


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

mkildare said:


> I agree. I've had enough of Seiko now.
> 
> For what its worth, here is my email exchange with Beth Sedgewick at Seiko UK Service centre regarding the 197
> 
> ...


Disgusting, the way you've been treated. And completely unacceptable. You've obviously not been in touch with the right people higher up in the food chain. Two suggestions. Try to get in contact with someone at Seiko UK who's in charge of PR / press releases. These are people who are more likely to see the bigger picture as concerns Seiko's public image, and should want to make it right. Secondly, make a thread explaining how your AD is letting you down as a faithful customer. Call the AD out by name (in the thread title) and get people talking about it. Make a big enough stink and the AD might just change his mind. Seen it happen before. Good luck!


----------



## mkildare (Feb 26, 2019)

Thank you for your comments and support, but I'm really just going to leave it there. If anyone from Jura happens to be reading, they can easily check on my previous purchase history (Kildare is not a very common surname). I'm looking to buy a Doxa Sub 300 Professional later in the spring (at least Doxa waited 3 years before releasing a tweaked 'standard' version of the 2017 LE), and there are several other UK Doxa dealers to choose from......


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

StigiSon said:


> Not everyone who bought this watch are flippers. I bought this watch because i think it looks very nice, and partly because it's cool to have a watch that not so many others have. I don't care if I only get half of my money back when I sell my Mountain Glacier, I never wear the damn thing any more.


True, a lot of people wont actually care despite all the histrionics. But wearing your LE, it's not like you're going to come across dozens of people every week wearing the series SPB197 is it?


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

mkildare said:


> I agree. I've had enough of Seiko now.


Jura are awful at communication esp. their live chat team who give you the wrong information half the time. I was interested in the SPB201 and was told the pre-order wasnt open yet and to check back on the launch date and i enquired a week before the launch date and was told they'd closed the pre-order and i was too late lol...but as it turned out the watch wasn't selling out like the 199 upon launch so everyone had stock, but the whole attitude was terrible.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Time Seller said:


> These are people who are more likely to see the bigger picture as concerns Seiko's public image, and should want to make it right.


I don't know if this forums counts as "public", seeing as the general public by and large couldn't give a monkey's especially if those who _are _interested can now buy a LE without getting raped... However, this does go against the news given elsewhere that Seiko UK would arrange the buy-back of unused-condition watches by the originating dealer for those who got very upset.

I see eBay prices have roughly halved from UK sellers, although the average is still above RRP, so they're making enough money for a round of pizzas and Coke for the family all weekend. I've just put a bid on one at a little under the original RRP. Let's see!


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't think trowing in a free metal bracelet remedies the problem Seiko created. It is not about money for me, It is aouut owning something special and rare, bot obviously I'll have to look at other brands for that. I've even accepted the Seiko's notion of a limited watch being a different dial colour in a case produced in millions, but this time their arrogance and disrespect to customers is over the roof.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

mkildare said:


> I agree. I've had enough of Seiko now.
> 
> For what its worth, here is my email exchange with Beth Sedgewick at Seiko UK Service centre regarding the 197
> 
> ...


Should I tell you what Seiko germany did to me with the SPB199? trust me will feel better, but wait for it in a few days I will write a whole post
about the disgrace this company is......


----------



## mkildare (Feb 26, 2019)

Sounds like you had a bad experience! It will be very interesting to read your future post.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

There doesn't seem to be a lot of panic selling or new listings on watch forums despite all of the alleged "controversy". A grand total of 20 sales and listings from 11/20 until 3/21. Only 33 more sales and listings on Ebay. It doesn't seem the real world gives a damn. Facts not opinions.


----------



## Xhantos (Jun 8, 2019)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> There doesn't seem to be a lot of panic selling or new listings on watch forums despite all of the alleged "controversy". A grand total of 20 sales and listings from 11/20 until 3/21. Only 33 more sales and listings on Ebay. It doesn't seem the real world gives a damn. Facts not opinions.
> 
> View attachment 15752662


If I had one, I wouldn't sell ıt, I'm no flipper, ever, but ask me if I'd buy any LE Seiko, or even GS, attaching any value to the exclusivity of a LE? The answer will be 'no' for a long time.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Xhantos said:


> If I had one, I wouldn't sell ıt, I'm no flipper, ever, but ask me if I'd buy any LE Seiko, or even GS, attaching any value to the exclusivity of a LE? The answer will be 'no' for a long time.


Good strategy. I would not assume a dial color would ever be exclusive. The little engraved number and LE wording on the case back make that watch a LE. That will never change. Opinions may vary.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Scalpers' tears are delicious.


----------



## StigiSon (May 5, 2013)

6L35 said:


> Scalpers' tears are delicious.


Where do you see scalpers?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Good strategy. I would not assume a dial color would ever be exclusive. The little engraved number and LE wording on the case back make that watch a LE. That will never change. Opinions may vary.


Wow, Seiko fanboys know no limits, all it takes for a watch to be a limited edition is a bit of engraving on the case? Do you know of any other brand for which that is true?


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

mleok said:


> Wow, Seiko fanboys know no limits, all it takes for a watch to be a limited edition is a bit of engraving on the case? Do you know of any other brand for which that is true?


Wow, Fanboy? Nope. I am just not willing to believe that multinational watch brands like Seiko are going to put a moratorium on a dial color if its popular and they can sell more units. They will bone you every chance they can, if they can sell more watches and it improves their bottom line. Perhaps, I have a lower opinion of watch brands and their business practices than you and others. Which would be the opposite position of a Seiko fanboy. I am more of a cynic who does not believe in the whole LE jive that watch brands sell, and scalpers buy. The true fanboys are the people incessantly whining about this LE release "being their last", but who will get in line to buy the next Seiko LE to make a quick buck or obtain "exclusivity".


----------



## PuYang (May 12, 2017)

Omega essentially reused multiple 'Limited Edition' dials for Speedmasters.

The Panda dial was reused 3 times (albeit with very minor of differences). The Mitsukoshi model exclusive to the store, the Apollo 11 (I think it was) with the same dial but with a ugly red date text added, and the Japan Olympics version that does have longer hour markers, but is essentially the same.

I'm sure they reused other ones too, like the Blue Reverse Panda one is on at least 2 different models, both of which are 'LE'.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

StigiSon said:


> Where do you see scalpers?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

6L35 said:


> Scalpers' tears are delicious.


Seiko fanboys are annoying......
I mean imagine naming your self after a movement, I feel sorry
for your daughter, no kid wants to be called Seiko 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

alec_kojro said:


> Seiko fanboys are annoying......
> I mean imagine naming your self after a movement, I feel sorry
> for your daughter, no kid wants to be called Seiko 🤣🤣🤣


Thank you for remembering me why I put you in the "ignore list" 😁

Bye bye for good.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

6L35 said:


> Thank you for remembering me why I put you in the "ignore list" 😁
> 
> Bye bye for good.


oh, you got offended? so you are only cool with offending people and not being offended?
double standard here my favorite seikofanboy


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

StigiSon said:


> Where do you see scalpers?


This was the picture before the 197 was a thing:










Today the picture is this:










There's one con-artist still asking £1,700 (the UK has the highest global prices, naturally) but the _average _price is down to less than a thousand (list was about 800). Now these are asking prices, not selling, but a lot of people asking two grand means a lot of non-bonding piss-artists out there, infecting the market. It looks like Seiko's move is unpopular with two groups of people.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Wow, Fanboy? Nope. I am just not willing to believe that multinational watch brands like Seiko are going to put a moratorium on a dial color if its popular and they can sell more units. They will bone you every chance they can, if they can sell more watches and it improves their bottom line. Perhaps, I have a lower opinion of watch brands and their business practices than you and others. Which would be the opposite position of a Seiko fanboy. I am more of a cynic who does not believe in the whole LE jive that watch brands sell, and scalpers buy. The true fanboys are the people incessantly whining about this LE release "being their last", but who will get in line to buy the next Seiko LE to make a quick buck or obtain "exclusivity".


The one-man crusade here on f21 has us both on Ignore, and bellieves we're the same person because it's _unthinkable _that not one but two people could have differing opinions. But my take is this:


If you are scalper and fancy making a quick buck, you're out. Go to Hodinkee shop and sit up all night in your knickers hitting F5.

If you are an enthusiast, wanted the LE so you could be the only one (well, one of over 2,000) with that dial colour, and now annoyed that "everyone else" will buy the 197, then you must be living in the same street as where the 197 is being manufactured.
The point is, for the flippers, they're out because their wallet will no longer be full. For everyone else, it's about perspective.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> The one-man crusade here on f21 has us both on Ignore, and bellieves we're the same person because it's _unthinkable _that not one but two people could have differing opinions.


LOL!!! But we could actually be the same person. After all, no one has ever seen us in the same room at the same time. Of course, we are in different countries so the forum Magnum PI/Columbo/Kojak/McCloud/Cannon/Benny Hill/Inspector Clouseau/Sherlock Holmes/Jim Rockford will have a problem solving the whole time zone issue. Beyond that he does have a credibility issue when it comes to accusing people of being "Seiko fanboys".

Facts not opinions:



alec_kojro said:


> If you want I can help you getting one 197, I had one reserved and you can have it, I got a discount on it from my AD
> and you can have it with the discount I got, you have to pay for the shipment and import taxes later...





alec_kojro said:


> I bought a SPB199


I guess that whole Seiko boycott talk didn't last too long...🎻🎻🎻


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

> Antoninus: I'm Spartacus!
> 
> [everyone around Antoninus and Spartacus takes up the shout]


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I guess that whole Seiko boycott talk didn't last too long...🎻🎻🎻


The delicate flowers on the UK forums are loudly denigrating Seiko as if they publicly insulted their wives in front of their mates. My God, people take things to heart don't they !


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

One-Seventy said:


> The delicate flowers on the UK forums are loudly denigrating Seiko as if they publicly insulted their wives in front of their mates. My God, people take things to heart don't they !


UK forums?


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

6L35 said:


> Thank you for remembering me why I put you in the "ignore list" ?
> 
> Bye bye for good.


For the last month "ignore list guy" has started multiple threads, made multiple posts, across many forums on the Interwebs stirring the spb199 pot.
Fact and not opinion. He has criticized Seiko, which is fair game. No problem at all. But he has accused many people who disagree with him on the
spb199 issue of being "Seiko employees" or "Seiko fanboys". There is no evidence to support those false claims. Criticizing scalpers, speculators,
and flippers does not make anyone a "Seiko employee" or "Seiko fanboy". After all the drama over the last month across multiple forums- He lined up,
put down his money, and happily purchased the very spb199 LE release he has been complaining about for the last month!!! That is not my opinion.
That is not a criticism. That is not an accusation. That is a fact. And facts matter. Even on the Interweb.

Exhibits A & B:



alec_kojro said:


> If you want* I can help you getting one 197*, *I had one reserved* and you can have it, I got a discount on it from my AD
> and you can have it with the discount I got, you have to pay for the shipment and import taxes later...





alec_kojro said:


> *I bought a SPB199*


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> For the last month "ignore list guy" has started multiple threads, made multiple posts, across many forums on the Interwebs stirring the spb199 pot.
> Fact and not opinion. He has criticized Seiko, which is fair game. No problem at all. But he has accused many people who disagree with him on the
> spb199 issue of being "Seiko employees" or "Seiko fanboys". There is no evidence to support those false claims. Criticizing scalpers, speculators,
> and flippers does not make anyone a "Seiko employee" or "Seiko fanboy". After all the drama over the last month across multiple forums- He lined up,
> ...


I have access to Internet since mid 90's, participated in multiple fora and seldom made use of the "ignore list". Less than one year since I am here and I already have three users ignored. Never thought watches attracted so many jerks (me included).


----------



## noenmon (Nov 19, 2013)

6L35 said:


> Never thought watches attracted so many jerks (me included).


Well, it's mostly old guys with enough money to fight any problem in the world who chose to buy jewelry instead.


----------



## Charliejadk (Jul 17, 2020)

Seiko-boys. 😂 That's funny stuff right there. If someone wants to call me a Seiko-boy because I like a lot of their watches, then so be it. I've been called far worse.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

It is really strange there are people thinking what Seiko did is acceptable in any context. It is a broken contract and no fighting scalpers theories could justify it. I know of course there are many LE watches being re-released with very little changes, but such a blatant disrespect for Seiko's own marketing promise is something unheard of. And I am not a fanboy, I just own many Seiko watches and much more non Seikos. I don't care if everybody will continue buying their models, and I do not try to convince watch collectors to stop doing so. All I am saying is that I will not buy anymore Seikos, not because I am broke because of my SPB199 devaluated by several hundreds, but because I cannot trust the brand for keeping its promises.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

pojo1806 said:


> UK forums?


I should have written EU forums - there was a stink on uhrforum and as I recall quite a few handbags on UK Timezone, as there sometimes is about Seiko LEs, but I don't hang around there much for fear of being caught up in gangland violence. And I wonder what the Reddit hive thinks....


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

svetoslav said:


> It is really strange there are people thinking what Seiko did is acceptable in any context. It is a broken contract and no fighting scalpers theories could justify it. I know of course there are many LE watches being re-released with very little changes, but such a blatant disrespect for Seiko's own marketing promise is something unheard of. And I am not a fanboy, I just own many Seiko watches and much more non Seikos. I don't care if everybody will continue buying their models, and I do not try to convince watch collectors to stop doing so. All I am saying is that I will not buy anymore Seikos, not because I am broke because of my SPB199 devaluated by several hundreds, but because I cannot trust the brand for keeping its promises.


You should go on a social justice crusade. Where's my violin.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> You should go on a social justice crusade. Where's my violin.


I know man. When did people start believing that watch companies were paragons of virtue? 
I don't recall Seiko making a "contract" or "promise" that they would never use the Glacier 
Mountain dial color ever again. That would seem to be an "assumption" and not a "promise". 
It would not surprise me if Seiko releases another Alpinist in the same blue color from the 
recent Hoodinkee release.

PS Since we are allegedly the same person and Seiko "super fanboys", we should do a better 
job of coordinating our posts. 
#sarcasm


----------



## Xhantos (Jun 8, 2019)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> ... When did people start believing that watch companies were paragons of virtue?
> I don't recall Seiko making a "contract" or "promise" that they would never use the Glacier
> Mountain dial color ever again. That would seem to be an "assumption" and not a "promise".
> It would not surprise me if Seiko releases another Alpinist in the same blue color from the
> recent Hoodinkee release.


I maybe misled or just wrong but to me a limited edition is an implicit promise that a very similar watch will not be released in at least a couple of years. Now, if that 'assumption' as you call it, is wrong, why would any release be called as a LE? Inherently every release is LE because you cannot have a 'Limitless' production with limited resources we have on our planet. LE marketing says 'when this is gone, it will be gone, act now or you will miss your chance'. I do not expect Seiko, or any other watch company, to be a paragon of virtue, but is expecting decent business practices too much? At the end of the day if I feel I'm being deceived, that's what counts.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

I wish watch manufacturers would just quit all this limited edition nonsense. But why would they if we keep falling for it.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Xhantos said:


> I maybe misled or just wrong but to me a limited edition is an implicit promise that a very similar watch will not be released in at least a couple of years. Now, if that 'assumption' as you call it, is wrong, why would any release be called as a LE? Inherently every release is LE because you cannot have a 'Limitless' production with limited resources we have on our planet. LE marketing says 'when this is gone, it will be gone, act now or you will miss your chance'. I do not expect Seiko, or any other watch company, to be a paragon of virtue, but is expecting decent business practices too much? At the end of the day if I feel I'm being deceived, that's what counts.


They never made any promise to you. They are a global multinational corporation that wants your money. Nothing more and nothing less. We are simply a
transaction to them. A way to meet their financial targets. I do not trust, put my faith in, or place any value in the PR gibberish of corporocrats when it comes
to LEs, SEs, or any other release. I assume if they can make money off something, they will. Everyone should assume the same thing. More power to them. 
We ain't in Kansas anymore! They don't care about feelings, emotions, or consistency. So everyone should put on their big boy pants and take the red pill. A successful limited edition could some day be a successful general release. It happens all the time with many products. Here today and gone tomorrow. There are no guarantees, 
no promises, and no certainty in the business world.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Xhantos said:


> I maybe misled or just wrong but to me a limited edition is an implicit promise that a very similar watch will not be released in at least a couple of years. Now, if that 'assumption' as you call it, is wrong, why would any release be called as a LE? Inherently every release is LE because you cannot have a 'Limitless' production with limited resources we have on our planet. *LE marketing says 'when this is gone, it will be gone, act now or you will miss your chance'.* I do not expect Seiko, or any other watch company, to be a paragon of virtue, but is expecting decent business practices too much? At the end of the day if I feel I'm being deceived, that's what counts.


Well, that's a valid point.


----------



## aznsk8s87 (Feb 12, 2021)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Good strategy. I would not assume a dial color would ever be exclusive. The little engraved number and LE wording on the case back make that watch a LE. That will never change. Opinions may vary.


That's how it is for books. Limited editions are usually just numbered from the first print run.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

6L35 said:


> Well, that's a valid point.


True.

The LE release that says "Limited Edition xxx/2020" on the case back, with the special box, and special straps are all gone and are not being made ever again. 
But you can get a new general release edition without the marked and numbered case back, without the special box, and without the special straps. 
Everyone should be happy.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> True.
> 
> The LE release that says "Limited Edition xxx/2020" on the case back, with the special box, and special straps are all gone and are not being made ever again.
> But you can get a new general release edition without the marked and numbered case back, without the special box, and without the special straps.
> Everyone should be happy.


I never seen a watch brand that sells limited edition straps. It says limited edition of 2020 , I don't think Seiko is talking about straps, no? Seiko is giving 4040 straps ,2 straps each watch.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

GEO_79 said:


> I never seen a watch brand that sells limited edition straps. It says limited edition of 2020 , I don't think Seiko is talking about straps, no? Seiko is giving 4040 straps ,2 straps each watch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I don't think they labeled or numbered the straps in the same way they labeled and numbered the case back.
Maybe brands should consider stitching in a matching number on straps in the future?
They labeled the box but did not number it either. Maybe they could add a matching numbered sticker to the box?
Brands should up their packaging game for these LEs releases to give them more sizzle.
Maybe they should add labeled Limited Edition clasps to match the labeled and numbered LE case backs?


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> True.
> 
> The LE release that says "Limited Edition xxx/2020" on the case back, with the special box, and special straps are all gone and are not being made ever again.
> But you can get a new general release edition without the marked and numbered case back, without the special box, and without the special straps.
> Everyone should be happy.


Well, I understand both points of view. Maybe Seiko should have waited a bit longer to release the regular item with so alike dial; however it's not obligated to keep any interdiction on that action.

The path to Hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## listorene12 (Dec 23, 2020)

The best option is to either buy the non limited general release with the bracelet or pick up a slightly used limited edition version for slightly under retail.


----------



## StigiSon (May 5, 2013)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> They never made any promise to you. They are a global multinational corporation that wants your money. Nothing more and nothing less. We are simply a
> transaction to them. A way to meet their financial targets. I do not trust, put my faith in, or place any value in the PR gibberish of corporocrats when it comes
> to LEs, SEs, or any other release. I assume if they can make money off something, they will. Everyone should assume the same thing. More power to them.
> We ain't in Kansas anymore! They don't care about feelings, emotions, or consistency. So everyone should put on their big boy pants and take the red pill. A successful limited edition could some day be a successful general release. It happens all the time with many products. Here today and gone tomorrow. There are no guarantees,
> no promises, and no certainty in the business world.


OK. I was naive. I admit. But I have learned, and I will stay away from Seiko in the future, they're a sh***y company with sh***y watches. No big deal.


----------



## theunsureavenger (Feb 9, 2021)

All I will say is I have one of the new alpinists and its fantastic. Quality is super, QC is great, love the look and I think the price is worth the asking.


----------



## DGTime (Jun 24, 2019)

theunsureavenger said:


> All I will say is I have one of the new alpinists and its fantastic. Quality is super, QC is great, love the look and I think the price is worth the asking. I have the 199 too and although I was initially annoyed, I have bigger issues in my life than what is at the end of the day not very important in the grand scheme of things. To me at least. I don't get all the hate, if you don't wanna buy seiko again then don't. Is it seriously that bad what's happened. Okay we got screwed but that's life, happens. Sell it at a loss, move on to a different chapter and close the book on this behaviour.


Yes, I think it's about time to let it go...


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

StigiSon said:


> OK. I was naive. I admit. But I have learned, and I will stay away from Seiko in the future, they're a sh***y company with sh***y watches. No big deal.


Aaaah but will you stay away from forums discussing it endlessly? Day after day after day?

Do drop in every day to let everyone know just how much you _don't care_ about Seiko any more


----------



## Xhantos (Jun 8, 2019)

theunsureavenger said:


> ....To me at least. I don't get all the hate, if you don't wanna buy seiko again then don't. Is it seriously that bad what's happened. Okay we got screwed but that's life, happens. Sell it at a loss, move on to a different chapter and close the book on this behaviour.


Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me.

We learn from our mistakes because we are only human, and that is life.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

What is the better strategy to get the best deal?

1 Buy the spb197 brand new with a discount from an AD?
2 Buy a new or used minty spb199 LE with a really lowball offer to the scalpers?

Prices to expect?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> What is the better strategy to get the best deal?
> 
> 1 Buy the spb197 brand new with a discount from an AD?
> 2 Buy a new or used minty spb199 LE with a really lowball offer to the scalpers?
> ...


You could get a good price on the 199 but you might find someone slipped a dog turd in the box. I wouldn't take that rout.

I wouldn't get the bracelet version - the straps make the watch. What sort of deal you get depends on where you are; discounts are slim to none in the UK but apparently deep and plentiful in some parts in mainland Europe.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> What is the better strategy to get the best deal?
> 
> 1 Buy the spb197 brand new with a discount from an AD?
> 2 Buy a new or used minty spb199 LE with a really lowball offer to the scalpers?
> ...


Ordered an SPB197 yesterday with 10% off, should be here tomorrow! I'm a bracelet guy and don't really care about "limited edition" so I wasn't paying more for the SPB199.


----------



## StigiSon (May 5, 2013)

One-Seventy said:


> Aaaah but will you stay away from forums discussing it endlessly? Day after day after day?
> 
> Do drop in every day to let everyone know just how much you _don't care_ about Seiko any more


 Well, aren't you a nice guy? Did I say I don't care about Seiko any more? No. I'll stay away for buying Seikos. I hate Seiko. Lousy company. Lousy QC. Bad quality movement. Not waterproof, even if they say so. Overpriced. I'm the go-to-guy among friends and family when it comes to watches, and I'll warn them off from buying Seiko. That's all. It's no big deal that the watch I bought has lost value, I don't buy watches to make money or to sell on, I have the money I need.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

StigiSon said:


> Well, aren't you a nice guy? Did I say I don't care about Seiko any more? No. I'll stay away for buying Seikos. I hate Seiko. Lousy company. Lousy QC. Bad quality, etc.


You still here?


----------



## StigiSon (May 5, 2013)

One-Seventy said:


> You still here?


Yes. Did I say that Seiko make lousy watches? Does it hurt your fanboy feelings?


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> Aaaah but will you stay away from forums discussing it endlessly? Day after day after day?
> 
> Do drop in every day to let everyone know just how much you _don't care_ about Seiko any more


True. There have been lots of bold promises on the Interwebs from _The Seiko Glacier Mountain Pity Party Club_ - Boycotts, selling their Seiko watches, and never buying a Seiko again.
LOL! Lets see how many will be lining up for the new Laurel Alpinist, GMT, green divers, and every other new release coming out this year. They can't even quit the Seiko forum never mind quit Seiko watches.


----------



## StigiSon (May 5, 2013)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> True. There have been lots of bold promises on the Interwebs from _The Seiko Glacier Mountain Pity Party Club_ - Boycotts, selling their Seiko watches, and never buying a Seiko again.
> LOL! Lets see how many will be lining up for the new Laurel Alpinist, GMT, green divers, and every other new release coming out this year. They can't even quit the Seiko forum never mind quit Seiko watches.


I'm still here because it obviously bothers you. If not, you wouldn't have commented on this


----------



## theunsureavenger (Feb 9, 2021)

Xhantos said:


> Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me.
> 
> We learn from our mistakes because we are only human, and that is life.


okay but with all this talk and hate from you and the other user here. The best thing you both can do is never buy a seiko again. Sadly the other user has already said he will be buying a SPB197 on multiple occasions. Makes no sense to me why that user would bother after all their negative talk. So they will still support the brand ??‍♂... Hopefully you will never buy a seiko again. Otherwise all this jibber jabber is pointless. You have to stand behind your words if that's what you really believe.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

This was a nice thread a couple of months back, shame it's turned into this. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Xhantos (Jun 8, 2019)

theunsureavenger said:


> okay but with all this talk and hate from you and the other user here. The best thing you both can do is never buy a seiko again. Sadly the other user has already said he will be buying a SPB197 on multiple occasions. Makes no sense to me why that user would bother after all their negative talk. So they will still support the brand ??‍♂... Hopefully you will never buy a seiko again. Otherwise all this jibber jabber is pointless. You have to stand behind your words if that's what you really believe.


Hate from me? No way. I'm a true Seiko fan. That's the reason I'm truly disappointed by this unethical act. Until Seiko fixes this somehow, or time makes it forgotten, I will not believe or value what they say about LEs, that's all the 'hate' action I will take (and claimed I would do). Hey, I love myself but even I make mistakes, I admit that. I sincerely cannot understand how someone can defend this behavior. Seiko made a big mistake here, happens all the time to all of us. No one has to overreact but ignoring it is as bad.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

StigiSon said:


> Well, aren't you a nice guy? Did I say I don't care about Seiko any more? No. I'll stay away for buying Seikos. I hate Seiko. Lousy company. Lousy QC. Bad quality movement. Not waterproof, even if they say so. Overpriced. I'm the go-to-guy among friends and family when it comes to watches, and I'll warn them off from buying Seiko. That's all. It's no big deal that the watch I bought has lost value, I don't buy watches to make money or to sell on, I have the money I need.


----------



## theunsureavenger (Feb 9, 2021)

Xhantos said:


> Hate from me? No way. I'm a true Seiko fan. That's the reason I'm truly disappointed by this unethical act. Until Seiko fixes this somehow, or time makes it forgotten, I will not believe or value what they say about LEs, that's all the 'hate' action I will take (and claimed I would do). Hey, I love myself but even I make mistakes, I admit that. I sincerely cannot understand how someone can defend this behavior. Seiko made a big mistake here, happens all the time to all of us. No one has to overreact but ignoring it is as bad.


fair do's. Apologies for misconstruing what you said. I'm out of here anyway. I keep getting notifications because I've posted here and I keep coming back in the hope of a change in topic but seems like I'll go elsewhere for my alpinist hit. Stay safe all.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

StigiSon said:


> I'm still here because it obviously bothers you. If not, you wouldn't have commented on this


Give it a rest please.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Smashed the cyclops off my Mountain Glacier.


----------



## mkildare (Feb 26, 2019)

Looking great without that Cyclops - I commend your bravery, sir!! I was trembling when I did mine. Anyway, I've moved on a bit. I sold my SPB199 to part fund a grail NOS SARB013, which eventually arrived from Japan last week (after spending 3 weeks at Heathrow customs - don't ask!). As I said in an earlier post, my little SARB013, SARB017(x2) and SPB089 Alpinist trio is complete, and I have stepped off the collecting bus!!


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Anyone still wearing their SPB199/SPB197?


----------



## DustyFingers (May 23, 2018)

pojo1806 said:


> Anyone still wearing their SPB199/SPB197?


Just wore mine the other day. Trying to decide if I should sell it or not. I would like to replace it with a watch with a similar dial color but not sure what my options are. Any thoughts?


----------



## ozkanhoslan (May 14, 2021)

DustyFingers said:


> Just wore mine the other day. Trying to decide if I should sell it or not. I would like to replace it with a watch with a similar dial color but not sure what my options are. Any thoughts?


What is it you don't like about SPB197/199?


----------



## alonsowsw (Dec 26, 2021)

In love with it  











Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ozkanhoslan (May 14, 2021)

alonsowsw said:


> In love with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, looks great on your wrist. The size is just perfect.

IMHO, you may regret later, if you sell it.


----------



## DustyFingers (May 23, 2018)

ozkanhoslan said:


> What is it you don't like about SPB197/199?


I love the dial color and would like to see it on a different dial/watch. The alpinist is nice but just not sure how much I enjoy it compared to other watches with more simple dials. Just my preference. Something like a sarb033 dial layout in this color would be more of what I'm looking for.


----------



## ozkanhoslan (May 14, 2021)

DustyFingers said:


> I love the dial color and would like to see it on a different dial/watch. The alpinist is nice but just not sure how much I enjoy it compared to other watches with more simple dials. Just my preference. Something like a sarb033 dial layout in this color would be more of what I'm looking for.


 Have you checked Seiko SUR371P1. Its dial color is something close. But it's a quartz model and 40mm.


----------



## ideamaker (6 mo ago)

timekepr said:


> I believe you can order from ww.Helveti.cz. If anyone is interested.


and from 1. Hodinky • Obchod s hodinkami • Náramkové hodinky • Hodinkovna.cz


----------



## DustyFingers (May 23, 2018)

ozkanhoslan said:


> Have you checked Seiko SUR371P1. Its dial color is something close. But it's a quartz model and 40mm.


Yeah that's interesting but not quite it for me. I actually changed the strap on the mountain glacier and everything was fine again lol I didn't realize how much power in a strap change!

I also picked up a Seiko tic tac which is pretty cool.


----------



## ozkanhoslan (May 14, 2021)

DustyFingers said:


> Yeah that's interesting but not quite it for me. I actually changed the strap on the mountain glacier and everything was fine again lol I didn't realize how much power in a strap change! I also picked up a Seiko tic tac which is pretty cool.


 Straps usually change the game. It looks cool on bracelet, as well. I have an eye on tictac for a long time. Congrats.


----------



## Syke Jr (5 mo ago)

mkildare said:


> I admit it was a close call on whether or not to remove the cyclops, but I am very happy with the result.


Could you please tell me how you managed to remove the cyclops? I'm trying to do the same thing on my own alpinist and I can't get it off.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Syke Jr said:


> Could you please tell me how you managed to remove the cyclops? I'm trying to do the same thing on my own alpinist and I can't get it off.


I heated it up with a zippo lighter then pushed it off with a spoon LOL.


----------

